# Recordings you are considering.....................



## Itullian

What are you thinking about buying?
Or is on your "to buy" list?


----------



## Blancrocher

Don't remind me! :lol:

La Venexiana's recordings of Monteverdi.


----------



## Itullian

This, but its so darned expensive.


----------



## brotagonist

I have not narrowed my choices down to any particular albums, but I am contemplating, for the November buying session:

0-1 albums of music by *Charles Ives* (I need to sample a number of works to see if there are any I would like to have, as I don't yet know of the existence of any pieces of interest; I definitely don't want anything populist or pedestrian).

1-2 albums of strictly instrumental music by *Helmut Lachenmann* (a couple of interesting albums contain some vocal works that don't appeal to me much, and I don't want to buy filler, considering his albums all run at about $20 shipped).

1-2 albums of post-avantgarde music by *Krzysztof Penderecki* (I have recently come to realize that his later works are very fine; I am intrigued by various concertos, so far).

I am sort of interested in reacquiring *Luigi Nono*'s _La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura_ (I had pawned a copy in the latter '90s and I just can't make up my mind whether I want it back or not; there now are a number of recordings). Another option would be to find an album of some other works, but I need to sample, as I definitely don't want to reacquire the Italian political tape collage stuff or the extended silence stuff, like _Stille, An Diotima_ and so forth.

I wouldn't mind getting an album of *Luciano Berio*'s music. I definitely do not want to reacquire _Sinfonia_, but there is a nice 2CD album of the 'complete' _Sequenza_ series (unfortunately, _Sequenza 14_, which he wrote shortly before his passing, is not included in the set, which, combined with the excessive cost, are reasons for me holding back).

I would like to reacquire one album of *Franco Donatoni* works, but I don't want to buy one of a set of numbered editions. I am looking for a nice album with orchestral or chamber works without vocal filler works.

I am not trying to get all of *Dmitri Shostakovich*'s _Symphonies_ (I already have a large number), but I might buy one or two more. I am choosing from _Symphony 6_, _Symphony 11_, _Symphony 12_ or _Symphony 13_, but not _Symphony 1_ or _Symphony 3_.

I might get another *Sergei Prokofiev* symphony, one of _Symphony 3_, _Symphony 4_ or _Symphony 6_. I'm not trying to have them all, but if there are one or two that seem to feel right, I just might.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## tdc

I'm thinking about picking up Schiff's Well-Tempered Clavier.


----------



## KenOC

tdc said:


> I'm thinking about picking up Schiff's Well-Tempered Clavier.


The new one? I can't recommend it highly enough. It's really special.


----------



## tdc

KenOC said:


> The new one? I can't recommend it highly enough. It's really special.


Yes, I know. 

Reading your comments about it on another thread was actually what brought it to my attention.


----------



## Pip

Itullian said:


> This, but its so darned expensive.


this was Knappertsbusch "Zum letzten mal" .according to the Bayerische Rundfunk archive, this was the performance of the 13th august,which was the last Parsifal of that season. Kna never conducted again due to illness his last couple of years, he only came to Bayreuth to conduct. In 1965 he was too ill to return and died that October.
So this was his final performance, and what a great performance it was. Jon Vickers was destined never to return to Bayreuth, he was offered Eric in 1965 and declined. Then with the death of Wieland in 1966, the connection was gone.
his portrayal of Parsifal has never been surpassed, not even by himself, and Hotter, also nearing the end of his Bayreuth life sang Gurnemanz even better than on the previous recorded performance in '62. Thomas Stewart is a fine Amfortas and Neidlinger is, as always the embodiment of evil. Barbro Erikson as Kundry is slightly disappointing in such exalted company but as a performance ,
this is one to to heard.
ORFEO had access to the BR mastertapes and the sound quality is first class broadcast mono. the Bayreuth broadcasts would not go into stereo until 1966.
Except for 1953 (Krauss) Kna conducted every Parsifal from 1951 to 1964, and none better than this one under consideration.
it is uncanny, listening to this, it is as if he knew that this would be his last time. tremendous - this should be in every Parsifal fan's collection.
PS - I am not the marketing manager for Orfeo, just one of Kna's most devoted followers. Vickers and Hotter were always two of my favourites, and with Kna together.......well , no more needs to be said.


----------



## Pip

Itullian said:


> This, but its so darned expensive.


this was Knappertsbusch "Zum letzten mal" , according to the Bayerische Rundfunk archive, this was the performance of the 13th august,which was the last Parsifal of that season. Kna never conducted again. Due to illness his last couple of years, he only came to Bayreuth to conduct. In 1965 he was too ill to return and died that October.
So this was his final performance, and what a great performance it was. Jon Vickers was destined never to return to Bayreuth, he was offered Eric in 1965 and declined. Then with the death of Wieland in 1966, the connection was gone.
his portrayal of Parsifal has never been surpassed, not even by himself, and Hotter, also nearing the end of his Bayreuth life sang Gurnemanz even better than on the previous recorded performance in '62. Thomas Stewart is a fine Amfortas and Neidlinger is, as always the embodiment of evil. Barbro Erikson as Kundry is slightly disappointing in such exalted company but as a performance ,
this is one to to heard.
ORFEO had access to the BR mastertapes and the sound quality is first class broadcast mono. the Bayreuth broadcasts would not go into stereo until 1966.
Except for 1953 (Krauss) Kna conducted every Parsifal from 1951 to 1964, and none better than this one under consideration.
it is uncanny, listening to this, it is as if he knew that this would be his last time. tremendous - this should be in every Parsifal fan's collection.
PS - I am not the marketing manager for Orfeo, just one of Kna's most devoted followers. Vickers and Hotter were always two of my favourites, and with Kna together.......well , no more needs to be said.


----------



## Itullian

Pip said:


> this was Knappertsbusch "Zum letzten mal" , according to the Bayerische Rundfunk archive, this was the performance of the 13th august,which was the last Parsifal of that season. Kna never conducted again. Due to illness his last couple of years, he only came to Bayreuth to conduct. In 1965 he was too ill to return and died that October.
> So this was his final performance, and what a great performance it was. Jon Vickers was destined never to return to Bayreuth, he was offered Eric in 1965 and declined. Then with the death of Wieland in 1966, the connection was gone.
> his portrayal of Parsifal has never been surpassed, not even by himself, and Hotter, also nearing the end of his Bayreuth life sang Gurnemanz even better than on the previous recorded performance in '62. Thomas Stewart is a fine Amfortas and Neidlinger is, as always the embodiment of evil. Barbro Erikson as Kundry is slightly disappointing in such exalted company but as a performance ,
> this is one to to heard.
> ORFEO had access to the BR mastertapes and the sound quality is first class broadcast mono. the Bayreuth broadcasts would not go into stereo until 1966.
> Except for 1953 (Krauss) Kna conducted every Parsifal from 1951 to 1964, and none better than this one under consideration.
> it is uncanny, listening to this, it is as if he knew that this would be his last time. tremendous - this should be in every Parsifal fan's collection.
> PS - I am not the marketing manager for Orfeo, just one of Kna's most devoted followers. Vickers and Hotter were always two of my favourites, and with Kna together.......well , no more needs to be said.


Guess I'm gonna have to get it.


----------



## DavidA

There is the big Membran box Wagner's Vision. Looking at it. Anyone got it and can advise?


----------



## realdealblues

My amazon Wishlist has over 400 Classical CD's in it that I want to own someday but will probably only be able to afford 1/4 of them


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> I have not narrowed my choices down to any particular albums, but I am contemplating, for the November buying session:
> 
> 0-1 albums of music by *Charles Ives* (I need to sample a number of works to see if there are any I would like to have, as I don't yet know of the existence of any pieces of interest; I definitely don't want anything populist or pedestrian).
> 
> 1-2 albums of strictly instrumental music by *Helmut Lachenmann* (a couple of interesting albums contain some vocal works that don't appeal to me much, and I don't want to buy filler, considering his albums all run at about $20 shipped).
> 
> 1-2 albums of post-avantgarde music by *Krzysztof Penderecki* (I have recently come to realize that his later works are very fine; I am intrigued by various concertos, so far).
> 
> I am sort of interested in reacquiring *Luigi Nono*'s _La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura_ (I had pawned a copy in the latter '90s and I just can't make up my mind whether I want it back or not; there now are a number of recordings). Another option would be to find an album of some other works, but I need to sample, as I definitely don't want to reacquire the Italian political tape collage stuff or the extended silence stuff, like _Stille, An Diotima_ and so forth.
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting an album of *Luciano Berio*'s music. I definitely do not want to reacquire _Sinfonia_, but there is a nice 2CD album of the 'complete' _Sequenza_ series (unfortunately, _Sequenza 14_, which he wrote shortly before his passing, is not included in the set, which, combined with the excessive cost, are reasons for me holding back).
> 
> I would like to reacquire one album of *Franco Donatoni* works, but I don't want to buy one of a set of numbered editions. I am looking for a nice album with orchestral or chamber works without vocal filler works.
> 
> I am not trying to get all of *Dmitri Shostakovich*'s _Symphonies_ (I already have a large number), but I might buy one or two more. I am choosing from _Symphony 6_, _Symphony 11_, _Symphony 12_ or _Symphony 13_, but not _Symphony 1_ or _Symphony 3_.
> 
> I might get another *Sergei Prokofiev* symphony, one of _Symphony 3_, _Symphony 4_ or _Symphony 6_. I'm not trying to have them all, but if there are one or two that seem to feel right, I just might.


I just pulled the trigger on three Ives CDs including Tilson Thomas's Holidays Symphony, Bernstein's CBS recording of symphonies 2 & 3, and Johnny Reinhard's Universe Symphony realization.

How about the Naxos 3 CD Berio Sequenzas set? Contains all 14.

As far as Penderecki's later stuff, I like the chamber clarinet works on Naxos, and the Te Deum; Daniel recordings on the same label.

I'm thinking of buying a Bernstein conducts Bernstein set, but I started a separate thread before seeing this one.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vaneyes

Feltsman Haydn...and waiting for a more favorable Amazon Marketplace price.


----------



## Itullian

Love the cover too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I am really tempted by this
View attachment 27461


----------



## joen_cph

^^^

I have it, but I´d like Masur (usually considered a rather anonymous conductor, but he is reliable in Liszt), or Joo, in stead ... ;-).


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


> Love the cover too.


There is a story that Karajan acted as the piano accompanist for one of Kna's rehearsals. Afterwards he turned to the older man for a compliment. Kna said: "if you ever want a job as an accompanist I'll put in a good word for you!"


----------



## brotagonist

None at all. Ta da! But I have about 6 here that haven't yet been played and another dozen on the way


----------



## senza sordino

I've been listening to a lot more chamber music lately. So I need to increase my stock
I am considering 
Brahms Complete Quintets
Faure Piano Quintets
Bartok String Quartets

And I want to increase my stock of vocal music
I am considering
Britten War Requiem
Faure Requiem
Britten Ceremony of Carols

And orchestral
Copland 3rd symphony 
Bruch Kol Nidrei
Kabelvsky violin concerto


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bach B minor mass, Dunedin Consort:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SixFootScowl

joen_cph said:


> ^^^
> 
> I have it, but I´d like Masur (usually considered a rather anonymous conductor, but he is reliable in Liszt), or Joo, in stead ... ;-).


I have Masur's Beethoven Ninth and rate it among the top 5 of the 30 Ninths I have.








Also has a very nice Choral Fantasy with Alfred Brendel and Haitink leading the London Philharmonic.


----------



## Weston

I was considering the Naxos complete Songs Without Words by Mendelsson, but after reading reviews (not to mention being embarrassed by so many Naxos covers showing up in my Current Listening posts.  ), I may opt for a few extra dollars to get a 1997 DG Daniel Barenboim version.


----------



## Clayton

Thinking of taking a head first dive in to Bach with

BACH CANTATAS COMPLETE BOX SET
Recorded live during the Bach Cantata Prilgrimage
The Monteverdi Choir 
The English Baroque Soloists 
John Eliot Gardiner

Sounds like a very reasonable price for a whole lot of music.


----------



## Blake

Debating on going for the Solti Bruckner set. I've read so many mixed reviews....


----------



## samurai

Should Vasily Petrenko and the RLPO ever decide to record a complete *Shostakovich Symphony Cycle*, I'd definitely like to buy it!


----------



## Wandering

_I'm currently considering too many boxsets to mention individually, keeping my eye on the prices. _










Many of the discs I buy low priced end up getting mp3 copied and then ditched. Last month I purchased the 1st, Wayfarer and 9th set of Masur New York, his rhythmic sways in the dramatic opening of the finale of the 1st had struck a chord years ago, it made this recording stand out for me. It's also not as flaringly dramatic or intense as other takes, this also makes it interesting to me.


----------



## Blake

samurai said:


> Should Vasily Petrenko and the RLPO ever decide to record a complete *Shostakovich Symphony Cycle*, I'd definitely like to buy it!


They are. I'm interested in that too. I've been hearing great things about it. Nice to see a young conductor take the reigns.


----------



## brotagonist

I have little interest in getting anything for a while, but...

I think that in January I might replace Lutoslawski's _Concerto for Orchestra_, that I used to have on LP, with an appropriate version, perhaps in a set with a few of the middle symphonies.

I might finally give Bruckner a try in the coming year. I had heard a few of his symphonies in the mid-'70s, but I was too in the thrall of Stockhausen at the time to take Bruckner seriously. I need to research his symphonies to determine the right one to start with: _Symphony 8_ is a good bet.

Sibelius seems to have a lot of adherents here on TC, although I have never been motivated to develop an interest. I might spend some time reading about his symphonies in the coming months and might test out one of the more promising ones in 2014.


----------



## samurai

Vesuvius said:


> They are. I'm interested in that too. I've been hearing great things about it. Nice to see a young conductor take the reigns.


 Absolutely, Vesuvius!


----------



## SixFootScowl

John Eliot Gardiner (Leonore) and Bernstein (Fidelio)







This volume contains the original version, "Leonore," and the final version, "Fidelio."
I would love to get this but it would be somewhat superfluous since I just ordered a Leonore disk and already have two Fidelios, plus have ordered a Fidelio DVD.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I was considering the Naxos complete Songs Without Words by Mendelsson, but after reading reviews (not to mention being embarrassed by so many Naxos covers showing up in my Current Listening posts. ), I may opt for a few extra dollars to get a 1997 DG Daniel Barenboim version.

I've never been fond of Barenboim... and I do have his Songs Without Words. I'd personally suggest Andras Schiff:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm thinking about picking up Schiff's Well-Tempered Clavier.

The new one? I can't recommend it highly enough. It's really special.

Damn it! Now I've got to pick up yet still another WTC:










And I've been trying to avoid new purchases.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The 5-disc Teldec Ligeti Project box. I haven't treated myself to a box set since buying Schnittke's complete symphonies on BIS some time back. I've enjoyed the 5 discs of Ligeti's instrumental and chamber works that I have and so it's probably time to take the plunge and get the box which mainly features his larger scale output. There is a non-classical rival jockeying for position, though - Datapanik in the Year Zero, Pere Ubu's 3-disc box set of most of the 75-82 material plus a disc of music by associated bands/side projects.


----------



## SixFootScowl

One phenomenal collection of vocal works for the Beethoven freak. 
Oh I would love to have this CD:







Check out the track listing and clips here.

first piece on second disk, The Glorious Moment, I had never heard of. It is definitely glorious!

Ah, here it is, The Glorious Moment and Choral Fantasy, on NAXOS. So far only available at Amazon.co.uk







Read about it here.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Unless the recording in question is something more expensive and/or something I already own in other performances I tend not to do a lot of considering. Indeed, Amazon's "One Click" purchase option will be my undoing.:lol:


----------



## Bulldog

TallPaul said:


> One phenomenal collection of vocal works for the Beethoven freak.
> Oh I would love to have this CD:
> View attachment 29349
> 
> Check out the track listing and clips here.
> 
> first piece on second disk, The Glorious Moment, I had never heard of. It is definitely glorious!
> 
> Ah, here it is, The Glorious Moment and Choral Fantasy, on NAXOS. So far only available at Amazon.co.uk
> View attachment 29351
> 
> Read about it here.


Also available at ArkivMusic and other sources as well.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bulldog said:


> Also available at ArkivMusic and other sources as well.


Ah, good point, my initial search only brought up the one source, but I see now it is on multiple sites. Thanks!


----------



## Blake

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Unless the recording in question is something more expensive and/or something I already own in other performances I tend not to do a lot of considering. *Indeed, Amazon's "One Click" purchase option will be my undoing.*:lol:


You're not kidding. I nearly became ill after seeing how much I was spending.... Stay aware. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

This 
What do you folks think?


----------



## DavidA

Vesuvius said:


> You're not kidding. I nearly became ill after seeing how much I was spending.... Stay aware. :tiphat:


I deactivated the one-click option. At least you then have time to think!


----------



## Sudonim

Itullian said:


> This
> What do you folks think?


Well, I for one endorse the purchase! I don't have the set myself but I do have a couple of recordings that (I assume) are a part of it. Boulez is good with that modernist noise.


----------



## Adagietto

I will probably end up getting this in the near future. I'm aware the recordings were edited to fit on the discs, which has kept me from purchasing them.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Missa Solemnis in D Minor


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Itullian said:


>


I have that Ring: My absolute favorite hands down.


----------



## Itullian

Rachmanijohn said:


> I have that Ring: My absolute favorite hands down.


What other RINGS do you have and what do you like about this one?


----------



## DavidA

On the subject of Rings, the Bohm is now available on Amazon as a cheap import for £17


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Itullian said:


> What other RINGS do you have and what do you like about this one?


As far as videos, I have the Met/Levine Ring from 2002, the recent Met Lapage production, and the old 1980 Boulez one.

I like the Frankfurter mainly because of the quality of singers and orchestra and I also like staging directions as well as their set ideas. All together aesthetically it's my go to, I enjoy it the most.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The Cherubini Missa Solemnis I posted above is already being held at my record store for me (used copy). Now I am excitedly considering a couple more.

Even though I have a half dozen Beethoven Missa Solemnis, this one has Gundula Janowitz (soprano):








Again, another with Gundula Janowitz:


----------



## SixFootScowl

A beautiful sounding Dublin version Messiah. Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## nightscape

Clayton said:


> Thinking of taking a head first dive in to Bach with
> 
> BACH CANTATAS COMPLETE BOX SET
> Recorded live during the Bach Cantata Prilgrimage
> The Monteverdi Choir
> The English Baroque Soloists
> John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> Sounds like a very reasonable price for a whole lot of music.


I too am now considering this. From what I understand, Gardiner had to release a good portion of this on his own label, so the price is a bit higher than you would expect from a boxed set. However, based on the quality of the recording, and from what I've heard, the quality of the performances, I'm struggling to decide if I really need this right now. I've been getting into Bach over the last few months, and now my interest is coming to a head.

It's still available through the Monteverdi website. It's about $325. Did anyone get this? I have little to no self control when it comes to buying music.


----------



## Centropolis

Any thoughts on the following budget sets? I am not looking for the best possible performances but decent performances that are good bang for the buck.

http://www.amazon.ca/Schubert-Piano-Trios-Quintet-String/dp/B009EJSUE6/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp

http://www.amazon.ca/Jascha-Heifetz...TF8&colid=170P8I408FV5S&coliid=I14C6GUKPJSVFB


----------



## brotagonist

I don't know the performers, but the Schubert is one I would likely consider buying, if I didn't already have most of it. Delivered, you're at about $3 per disc and it gives you a lot of compositions.

The Heifetz... I would skip it. I'm sure I will get some disagreement here, but his recording career went from about 1910-1970. _Unless_ you are very sure that you are getting the last 10 years of his recordings (done when he was between 60 and 70 years of age... he lived to be 86, so he was likely in good form right up to his last recordings), you will end up with mostly crackly, remastered to-then-and-back-again mono recordings... for about $3.50 per disc delivered. Unless there is a reason why you absolutely must have Heifetz, you could get nearly all of these works by buying some albums by the composers included in the set (and visualizing the photos of your collection, I'd be surprised if you didn't already have lots of them).

I am assuming you are considering buying these from Amazon Marketplace, which is why I estimated $3.50 extra per set for delivery.


----------



## cournot

I managed to prevent myself from buying ANY new cds for the last 3 years. Now the dam has broken and I'm back to spending the kids' college funds 
I just ordered the Bernstein box and the smaller RCA Stokowski set and am asking myself exactly WHICH of the other boxes a) I have to have and b) will likely kick myself for not buying if it goes out of print or shoots up in price quickly.

These include: The Decca Sound - Analogue Years, Bruno Walter Edition, Karajan 1960s, Karajan 1970s, Harmonia Mundi Les Lumieres, the Vaughan Williams EMI box.

So tell me, which of these should I get?


----------



## Centropolis

brotagonist said:


> I don't know the performers, but the Schubert is one I would likely consider buying, if I didn't already have most of it. Delivered, you're at about $3 per disc and it gives you a lot of compositions.
> 
> The Heifetz... I would skip it. I'm sure I will get some disagreement here, but his recording career went from about 1910-1970. _Unless_ you are very sure that you are getting the last 10 years of his recordings (done when he was between 60 and 70 years of age... he lived to be 86, so he was likely in good form right up to his last recordings), you will end up with mostly crackly, remastered to-then-and-back-again mono recordings... for about $3.50 per disc delivered. Unless there is a reason why you absolutely must have Heifetz, you could get nearly all of these works by buying some albums by the composers included in the set (and visualizing the photos of your collection, I'd be surprised if you didn't already have lots of them).


I am looking for decent recordings of Mendelssohn's and Sibelius' violin concertos because I don't have those in my collection and they are very good pieces. I like them very much. So in the search for these recordings, I noticed there are a number of CDs that have a collection of various violin concertos in a set. I do already have Beethoven's and Brahms'. And again being me....cheapo...if i was going to get one CD with just one or 2 pieces for $15 delivered, I keep thinking that a set for $25 with 5 or 6 violin concertos seems like a better deal. But I know most of you don't think like that.....


----------



## realdealblues

Centropolis said:


> Any thoughts on the following budget sets? I am not looking for the best possible performances but decent performances that are good bang for the buck.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Schubert-Piano-Trios-Quintet-String/dp/B009EJSUE6/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Jascha-Heifetz...TF8&colid=170P8I408FV5S&coliid=I14C6GUKPJSVFB


Not familiar with the Schubert, but I own the Jascha Heifetz set. I will have to disagree with brotagonist, the recordings are excellent and in excellent stereo sound. He was one of the absolute finest violinists of the last 100 years and his recordings are legendary. I feel those recordings should be required listening for anyone who loves any of the popular violin concertos on those discs. His recording of the Beethoven Violin Concerto might be the fastest on record. The only negative might be his actual violin sound is a little abrasive for some ears. For the smoothest tone of all I would recommend Arthur Grumiaux. For someone in between Grumiaux and Heifetz, try David Oistrakh. Those are my go to recordings for most of the popular violin concertos.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Florestan said:


> The Cherubini Missa Solemnis I posted above is already being held at my record store for me (used copy). Now I am excitedly considering a couple more.
> 
> Even though I have a half dozen Beethoven Missa Solemnis, this one has Gundula Janowitz (soprano):
> View attachment 32391
> 
> 
> Again, another with Gundula Janowitz:
> View attachment 32392


Excellent. . . Excellent. . . Ex-cell-ent. . . Especially for the seventies Karajan Death and Transfiguration. . . Oh, and incidentally-- Ha. Ha. Ha.--- the Janowitz on both recordings IS lovely, isn't it? God I love her voice for the sixties to the mid-seventies.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Is this the famous Knappertsbusch Gotterdammerung with the UN-REAL, monumental overflowing of the Rhine?



Itullian said:


> Love the cover too.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Is this the famous Knappertsbusch Gotterdammerung with the UN-REAL, monumental overflowing of the Rhine?


I hope so.


----------



## DavidA

Centropolis said:


> I am looking for decent recordings of Mendelssohn's and Sibelius' violin concertos because I don't have those in my collection and they are very good pieces. I like them very much. So in the search for these recordings, I noticed there are a number of CDs that have a collection of various violin concertos in a set. I do already have Beethoven's and Brahms'. And again being me....cheapo...if i was going to get one CD with just one or 2 pieces for $15 delivered, I keep thinking that a set for $25 with 5 or 6 violin concertos seems like a better deal. But I know most of you don't think like that.....


Heifetz recording of the Sibelius has never been equalled. I also have his recordings of the Mendelssphn - with Beecham and Munch - which are superbly played. For something a bit more relaxed, if you prefer it, try Mutter and Karajan in the Mendelssohn.


----------



## DavidA

realdealblues said:


> Not familiar with the Schubert, but I own the Jascha Heifetz set. I will have to disagree with brotagonist, the recordings are excellent and in excellent stereo sound. He was one of the absolute finest violinists of the last 100 years and his recordings are legendary. I feel those recordings should be required listening for anyone who loves any of the popular violin concertos on those discs. His recording of the Beethoven Violin Concerto might be the fastest on record. The only negative might be his actual violin sound is a little abrasive for some ears. For the smoothest tone of all I would recommend Arthur Grumiaux. For someone in between Grumiaux and Heifetz, try David Oistrakh. Those are my go to recordings for most of the popular violin concertos.


I haven't got the set but I have most of these recordings on single discs. They are required listening for anyone interested in the art of the violin. I also have a set of Heifetz's early recordings which can be obtained from EMI. The recordings are not so good, of course, but the performances are breathtaking.


----------



## DavidA

Marschallin Blair said:


> Is this the famous Knappertsbusch Gotterdammerung with the UN-REAL, monumental overflowing of the Rhine?


This is the recording that John Culshaw made but was not released till many years later because of contractual reasons.


----------



## brotagonist

I am considering another trickle into my collection in February. It will likely consist of some orchestral works by Scriabin, likely some of the more noteworthy later ones, including the Piano Concerto, which I used to have on LP, if I can find a comprehensive set at a great price. Since I am familiar with only about 2 or 3 LPs worth of the music, some of it the Piano Sonatas, and it has been a few decades since I last heard it, I am not particularly concerned about which performances, so long as the recording quality is acceptable.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> Heifetz recording of the Sibelius has never been equalled. I also have his recordings of the Mendelssphn - with Beecham and Munch - which are superbly played. For something a bit more relaxed, if you prefer it, try Mutter and Karajan in the Mendelssohn.


I'm in deeply moved agreement about Heifitz's pre-eminence with the Sibelius Violin Concerto; however, I vastly prefer the orchestral contrours of the Sinopoli reading-- especially for that great climax at the start of the first movement.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> This is the recording that John Culshaw made but was not released till many years later because of contractual reasons.


Thanks. . . have you heard it? Solti said in his Memoirs that Knappertsbusch had most tremendous climaxes he's ever heard.


----------



## DavidA

Marschallin Blair said:


> Thanks. . . have you heard it? Solti said in his Memoirs that Knappertsbusch had most tremendous climaxes he's ever heard.


It's for those who like their Wagner slow and monumental. Culshaw reckoned it was a great live performance but there were quite a bit of scrappy playing from the Orchestra. When it was finally released its rarity value made it overpraised by the critics I reckon.

There is a Knappersbusch Gotterdamerung on YouTube from 1957 complete. You can try his style:

For Act 1 see

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x6qL-yX7EU


----------



## DavidA

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm in deeply moved agreement about Heifitz's pre-eminence with the Sibelius Violin Concerto; however, I vastly prefer the orchestral contrours of the Sinopoli reading-- especially for that great climax at the start of the first movement.
> 
> View attachment 33313


Yes, I understand. Heifetz was recorded very close to the microphone. that allowed only limited orchestral detail to come through.


----------



## Centropolis

Does anyone have this? If so, what do you think?


----------



## Vaneyes

Centropolis said:


> *I am looking for decent recordings of Mendelssohn's and Sibelius' violin concertos because I don't have those in my collection and they are very good pieces. I like them very much.* So in the search for these recordings, I noticed there are a number of CDs that have a collection of various violin concertos in a set. I do already have Beethoven's and Brahms'. And again being me....cheapo...if i was going to get one CD with just one or 2 pieces for $15 delivered, I keep thinking that a set for $25 with 5 or 6 violin concertos seems like a better deal. But I know most of you don't think like that.....


I suggest auditioning Cho-Liang Lin for Mendelssohn (w. MTT), Sibelius (w. Salonen), Nielsen (w. Salonen), and Bruch (w. Slatkin). Two CDs will get them all. :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> It's for those who like their Wagner slow and monumental. Culshaw reckoned it was a great live performance but there were quite a bit of scrappy playing from the Orchestra. When it was finally released its rarity value made it overpraised by the critics I reckon.
> 
> There is a Knappersbusch Gotterdamerung on YouTube from 1957 complete. You can try his style:
> 
> For Act 1 see
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x6qL-yX7EU


Thanks David! Indulgence away!


----------



## Centropolis

Vaneyes said:


> I suggest auditioning Cho-Liang Lin for Mendelssohn (w. MTT), Sibelius (w. Salonen), Nielsen (w. Salonen), and Bruch (w. Slatkin). Two CDs will get them all. :tiphat:


Thanks for your suggestion. I will look into it.

I also was considering this big David Oistrakh: The Complete EMI Recordings box. Unfortunately, it doesn't have Mendelssohn violin concerto in it.

http://www.amazon.ca/David-Oistrakh...TF8&colid=170P8I408FV5S&coliid=I3W34ERE9SHGQX


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Marschallin Blair said:


> Thanks David! Indulgence away!


I'm listening to it right now. Too bad K.E. Wilkinson of Decca didn't do the engineering. That guy's sound wizardry was amazing for the time.


----------



## Winterreisender

I am inches away from buying this? Is it worth it? Are there better sets available?









(Gardiner's Bach Cantata Box set)


----------



## Itullian

I think it's the best right now.
Not sure if its complete though.
I'm waiting for the Suzuki set myself.
it's my fav.


----------



## Vaneyes

I've been considering these CDs for a while now, waiting for new or used prices to come down. 

View attachment 34354
View attachment 34356


----------



## MusicInTheAir

For the Mendelssohn, I can only recommend the very famous Heifetz/Munch on RCA. THE Sibelius Violin Concerto CD I enjoy the most is the one conducted by Osmo Vanska. I'm not as much of a proponent of his Sibelius Symphony cycle as the Gramophone and others are (I prefer the live Colin Davis series. Barbirolli is quite good as well). But I think Vanska's Sibelius Violin Concerto CD is wonderful.


----------



## MusicInTheAir

I'm considering buying the complete Scarlatti sonatas with Scott Ross. Although, I've been considering the purchase for years! I saw it on Amazon for 84 dollars and change but waited too long and now it's back up to 98 dollars. I'm going to wait it out and possibly pull the trigger and buy it. I haven't liked all his Bach recordings, but I like Ross's recordings of Rameau (on LP. why hasn't it been re-released on CD?!?!), Handel and Scarlatti., I don't own his Couperin, though I've heard some on You Tube, But again, why hasn't the Couperin been put onto CD? Even if the original labels are no longer with us, certainly some label out there should've bought the rights to put the performances onto CD. Haven't heard enough of the Couperin to say, but the Rameau is exemplary.

I'll be buying Albinoni's Opus 2, which I've been listening to on You Tube, and have been enjoying alot. Much less of a monetary question than the Scarlatti!


----------



## KenOC

A life without the complete Scarlatti sonatas (and preferably both available boxes) is a life unlived.


----------



## Itullian

MusicInTheAir said:


> I'm considering buying the complete Scarlatti sonatas with Scott Ross. Although, I've been considering the purchase for years! I saw it on Amazon for 84 dollars and change but waited too long and now it's back up to 98 dollars. I'm going to wait it out and possibly pull the trigger and buy it. I haven't liked all his Bach recordings, but I like Ross's recordings of Rameau (on LP. why hasn't it been re-released on CD?!?!), Handel and Scarlatti., I don't own his Couperin, though I've heard some on You Tube, But again, why hasn't the Couperin been put onto CD? Even if the original labels are no longer with us, certainly some label out there should've bought the rights to put the performances onto CD. Haven't heard enough of the Couperin to say, but the Rameau is exemplary.
> 
> I'll be buying Albinoni's Opus 2, which I've been listening to on You Tube, and have been enjoying alot. Much less of a monetary question than the Scarlatti!


I have the Scarlatti/Ross set. It's wonderful and worth it.


----------



## Winterreisender

Itullian said:


> I have the Scarlatti/Ross set. It's wonderful and worth it.


Yes I agree. The Pieter-Jan Belder set is probably just as good, in my opinion.


----------



## Masada

Hi all!

I'm brand new to "Talk Classical," and have been enjoying jumping in to the forum stream today.

Having purchased RCA's _Living Stereo_ box a few months ago...






​
...and now that the price for volume 1 has come down, I'm considering purchasing both of the Mercury _Living Presence_ box sets.














​
Any opinions? I've read a lot about the somewhat less-than major name conductor's and performers, but sonically it sounds as if these recordings are, largely, of stunning, near audiophile quality.

The two other boxes I'm seriously desiring are:














​


----------



## Haydn man

Given that I am coming back to classical music after some years away then the wish list is long, and with the availability of downloads the options are vast and the temptation great (I love it!)
So made a deal with myself not to get carried away but to plug some gaps e.g. Elgar No2 and Brahm's piano concerto No 2 from vinyl days.
But the main indulgence soon is going to be the Dorati Haydn symphonies on download. Just too good to miss at the price


----------



## SixFootScowl

Seriously considering this Gunter Wand recording of Beethoven's nine symphonies:


----------



## Bas

Considering the following discs, performances of works I already own:

- Peter Tacaks Beethoven Piano Sonatas, as well as those of Andreas Schiff (on ECM, must have a delightful sound). -> I already have Gulda and Barenboim
- Also on the list are the complete Symphonies of Bruckner by Gunter Wand (as a more common reading, i.e. faster, then the only set I currently own, Celibidache)
- Brautigams Beethoven sonatas and piano works (fortepiano)


New works/ or discs of works I currently don't own:
- Paride et Helena Gluck (Gardiner/Kozena)
- I want to start Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Barenboim)
- Tal & Groethuysen have the quatre mains works of Schubert recorded (I own one of the six discs and want to own the other five)
- Tacaks Beethoven Quartets 
- Beethoven Quintets / Trios (not sure which performance yet)
- More Suzuki Bach cantatas
- I want to look into Telemann cantatas
- Manze/Egar Pandolfi's violin sonatas


----------



## samurai

I'd like to acquire--if it's ever completed and sold, that is :scold:--Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra's performances of Shostakovich's Complete symphonies, preferably in box set format.


----------



## DavidA

Yuja Wang has just recorded the Rach 3 with Prokofiev 2. Anyone heard it? Opinions?


----------



## Vaneyes

DavidA said:


> Yuja Wang has just recorded the Rach 3 with Prokofiev 2. Anyone heard it? Opinions?


It was recorded live in '13. Wang's playing seems unassured early in the Rachmaninov, but it doesn't matter. None of the pathos or excitement of Argerich, Janis, Wild, Ashkenazy, follows.

The Prokofiev is more successful. As promised, the Wang & Dudamel power-pack deliver. Some subtle moments are glossed over by the Simon Bolivar band, but as a whole, the performance is okay. But listen to Kissin (EMI) and Feltsman (Sony) for more thorough explanations. :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

Winterreisender said:


> I am inches away from buying this? Is it worth it? Are there better sets available?
> 
> View attachment 34344
> 
> 
> (Gardiner's Bach Cantata Box set)


Worth every penny.


----------



## bvictor

I'm rediscovering Bruckner. Considering:

Salonen Bruck 4 LA 
Karajan Bruck 7 '88 Vienna
Giulini Bruck 2,9 Vienna

Any thoughts?


----------



## opus55

Sorry wrong thread!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

bvictor said:


> I'm rediscovering Bruckner. Considering:
> 
> Salonen Bruck 4 LA
> Karajan Bruck 7 '88 Vienna
> Giulini Bruck 2,9 Vienna
> 
> Any thoughts?


Yeah: the '74 Karajan Bruckner- "_The Romantic_"; and the Karajan/_BPO_ Eighth:


----------



## Vaneyes

bvictor said:


> I'm rediscovering Bruckner. Considering:
> 
> Salonen Bruck 4 LA
> Karajan Bruck 7 '88 Vienna
> Giulini Bruck 2,9 Vienna
> 
> Any thoughts?


Yes to VPO/HvK for the 7 (rec. 1989), and VSO/Giulini for 2 (rec.1974).

I like BPO/Jochum for 4 (rec. 1965), and Dresden/Jochum for 9 (rec. 1978). :tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

I am in search of a set of Carl Nielsen's symphonies and have it down to three but I thought I'd see if there were any other recommendations. I'm currently looking at Ole Schmidt's set with the London Symphony Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky with the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic and Herbert Blomstedt with the San Francisco Symphony.


----------



## ptr

Jeff W said:


> I am in search of a set of Carl Nielsen's symphonies and have it down to three but I thought I'd see if there were any other recommendations. I'm currently looking at Ole Schmidt's set with the London Symphony Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky with the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic and Herbert Blomstedt with the San Francisco Symphony.


Blomstedt's SFSO set on Decca is the modern set I return to most often, I think he is one of the most consistent interpreters of those available and the Decca sound in very good!

/ptr


----------



## maestro267

I'm considering getting the BIS recording of three works by Brett Dean. The Lost Art of Letter Writing, Testament, and Vexations & Devotions. But I'm a bit confused. Amazon says it's SACD only, but the back cover of the disc (available to view on said website) says it's compatible with standard CD players. Anyone have this disc, and if so, can it be played on standard CD players?


----------



## ptr

maestro267 said:


> I'm considering getting the BIS recording of three works by Brett Dean. The Lost Art of Letter Writing, Testament, and Vexations & Devotions. But I'm a bit confused. Amazon says it's SACD only, but the back cover of the disc (available to view on said website) says it's compatible with standard CD players. Anyone have this disc, and if so, can it be played on standard CD players?


Bis website says:



> Please note: This hybrid disc plays on both CD and SACD players.
> Tracks 1-4 SACD Surround / SACD Stereo / CD Stereo
> Tracks 5-8 SACD Stereo / CD Stereo


/ptr


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After listening to the Dunedin Consort's recording of Mozart's Requiem, I am considering the following recordings when I decide to make another order, maybe next month depending on how things are going.
View attachment 39947
View attachment 39948
View attachment 39949


I still tend towards the old school approach (specifically Klemperer in two of the above cases) but it is nice to have an alternative view and in the case of St Matthew and the Mass, the contrast with Klemperer is particularly notable.


----------



## Cascade

I cannot find a review for this anywhere. Has anyone heard this particular recording of the sixth?


----------



## Bulldog

Cascade said:


> I cannot find a review for this anywhere. Has anyone heard this particular recording of the sixth?


I haven't but there's a short review in Fanfare Magazine.  Its last words are "credible but not essential".


----------



## maestro267

Thank you ptr. (#99)


----------



## Jeff W

ptr said:


> Blomstedt's SFSO set on Decca is the modern set I return to most often, I think he is one of the most consistent interpreters of those available and the Decca sound in very good!
> 
> /ptr


Thanks for the recommendation! That set is currently on its way to my house 

(Sorry it took so long to thank you!)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I am sorely tempted to get Rafael Kubelik's Mahler cycle on DG.









Tennstedt is definitive for me with Mahler, but I have become hooked by Kubelik via his recordings of Dvorak's Symphonies and Wagner's Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg and Parsifal.

To anyone familiar with this set of recordings, how do they compare to Tennstedt and Bernstein?


----------



## brotagonist

I am likely going to wait a couple of weeks (unless there is a sudden price drop), but these are under consideration:





















Schnittke : Complete Symphonies (waiting for a better price)
Liszt : Faust Symphony (got a Liszt in the mail, so next month)
Saint-Saëns : Complete Violin Concertos (not completely decided on this one)


----------



## joen_cph

They are all good (I´ve got them), but the Schnittke is quite idiosyncratic, and difficult music too; one could argue that the Melodiya versions are better in the symphonies when they exist, especially in no.1 (Rozhdestvensky).

S-Saens/Hoelscher and Liszt/Bernstein are top-notch.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> I am sorely tempted to get Rafael Kubelik's Mahler cycle on DG.
> 
> View attachment 41691
> 
> 
> Tennstedt is definitive for me with Mahler, but I have become hooked by Kubelik via his recordings of Dvorak's Symphonies and Wagner's Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg and Parsifal.
> 
> To anyone familiar with this set of recordings, how do they compare to Tennstedt and Bernstein?


Kubelik ranks with the best lyrical interps. LB is on the other end of the spectrum with his abstract/personal readings, and I would place Tennstedt between the two. ALL most valid. :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vaneyes said:


> Kubelik ranks with the best lyrical interps. LB is on the other end of the spectrum with his abstract/personal readings, and I would place Tennstedt between the two. ALL most valid. :tiphat:


Thanks for that Vaneyes, I think Kubelik's Mahler cycle will find it's way into my next order.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

joen_cph said:


> They are all good (I´ve got them), but the Schnittke is quite idiosyncratic, and difficult music too; one could argue that the Melodiya versions are better in the symphonies when they exist, especially in no.1 (Rozhdestvensky).
> 
> S-Saens/Hoelscher and Liszt/Bernstein are top-notch.


I cannot speak for the Schnittke but I second joen_cph on the Saint-Saens and Liszt recordings, both fantastic.


----------



## brotagonist

Referring to my Post #106 above, I have decided against the Schnittke 10 Symphonies on BIS. The cheapest copy sold last night, so it is now a good $12 more expensive, and I feel that all 10 Symphonies are overkill (for my needs). I already have Symphony 5 (Chailly) and will get about 3 other ones (once I have had some time to listen on You Tube). I am considering Symphonies 1 & 3, perhaps 2 and I'm not so sure about any of 6-8. I don't believe that the reconstructed Symphony 9 is one I would want. I am listening to Symphony 0, a fine student work, as I write 

I also ordered the Liszt Faust Symphony (Bernstein/Boston SO) last night. I had listened to his Dante Symphony on You Tube yesterday, but I think that his Faust is a much more powerful work.

That leaves Saint-Saëns to consider for a while yet  By then, who knows what else will be in my Wish List?


----------



## elgar's ghost

No big sets planned but I am hankering for this:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51zuljM0aaL._SX450_.jpg


----------



## joen_cph

^^^
The music is great and quite lyrical, fine and spacious recording too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thank you for the endorsement - I'm quite looking forward to getting it now.


----------



## senza sordino

I only know Prokofiev's first and fifth symphonies, I'd like to get to know more. I saw this cd on Amazon, the American store, not Canadian. My friend can get it for me and bring it here. 
View attachment 44909


Any thoughts? Good, bad, ugly? Any other Prokofiev symphony cycle recommendations. I saw that Gergiev has a cycle, but I find his Russian music too fast.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> I only know Prokofiev's first and fifth symphonies, I'd like to get to know more. I saw this cd on Amazon, the American store, not Canadian. My friend can get it for me and bring it here.
> View attachment 44909
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Good, bad, ugly? Any other Prokofiev symphony cycle recommendations. I saw that Gergiev has a cycle, but I find his Russian music too fast.


The Jarvi cycle is very well-regarded. I see it can be had for $18 new from an Amazon 3rd-party seller. A bargain.

My favorite cycle is Rozhdestvensky. It's OOP right now but can be had for about $34 new. A bit less civilized I think.

http://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Sym...3308762&sr=1-10&keywords=prokofiev+symphonies


----------



## senza sordino

Thanks for your input
How about Slava's interpretation?
View attachment 44922


----------



## KenOC

Sorry, haven't heard it! Maybe somebody can add some wisdom here?

These symphonies were discussed on another forum recently, and it seemed like few had the cycles. #s 1 and 5 were popular, but others were somewhat unknown. For myself, #6 is tops...


----------



## Xaltotun

Some items on my wish list...

Liszt: Harmonies poetiques... / Pascal Amoyel
Liszt: Piano sonata in B minor / Arrau
Liszt: Dante symphony / Barenboim
Liszt: Hungarian Coronation Mass / Lehel
Dvorak: Svata Ludmila / Smetacek
Dvorak: Te Deum / Rilling
Dvorak: Symphonic Poems / Harnoncourt or maybe Mackerras
Berlioz: Te Deum / Davis
Franck: Piano Quintet / Fine Arts

and some things yet under consideration:

Monteverdi: Vespers / maybe Suzuki or King?
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 / Ivashkin
Mahler: Symphony #5 / Karajan
Brahms: Piano Quartets / Beaux Arts


----------



## JoanAlfonsPiano

Some Einaudi music!


----------



## Adagietto

Anton Rubinstein Complete Piano Sonatas -I hesitate because of the "tape speed problems that occur in sonata no 3" that someone brought up in a review.
















Xaver Scharwenka Piano Music 1 & 2. I'm interested in the two Sonatas.









Bruckner: Piano Works. I want the piano arrangement of the Adagio to Bruckner's 7th, but I'd prefer having the 1st and 4th movements as well.


----------



## Guest

I have been watching YouTube videos of Joyce DiDonato, and have been quite taken by her (and her voice!). I'm interested in getting one of her aria albums, but not sure which is the best to go with - I see excellent reviews for all of them. I have narrowed it down to either the Divo/Diva album or the Drama Queens. Any recommendations?


----------



## DaveS

Considering one, or both, of the following:









and









Opinions on either welcome here.


----------



## Itullian

DaveS said:


> Considering one, or both, of the following:
> 
> View attachment 48902
> 
> 
> and
> 
> View attachment 48903
> 
> 
> Opinions on either welcome here.


They are both excellent. Furtwangler is, of course, mono, but pretty good mono.
Klemperer's is a classic set. And sounds great. stereo.


----------



## Weston

Adagietto said:


> View attachment 48732
> 
> 
> Xaver Scharwenka Piano Music 1 & 2. I'm interested in the two Sonatas.


I have that Scharwenka CD and I confess, though it's entertaining I suppose, it's utterly forgettable for me. Your mileage may vary of course.


----------



## Weston

Now here's a weird discovery.

Wagner: Complete Piano Music 









Two and half hours of Wagner piano music and I never knew such a thing exists. What holds me back is it's Brilliant. The label, I mean. It's on the Brilliant label for only $6.00. But where else can one get Wagner piano music? And should anyone want to?


----------



## brotagonist

^ I don't know why Brilliant should hold you back  They are known as a high quality reissue label and they have made some of the finest recordings from major labels available, at excellent prices. I have a few of them.


----------



## Marcel

Please, what's your opinion about these:


----------



## Marcel

...and this:


----------



## Marcel

I listen now:










It's beautiful!!!


----------



## brotagonist

I am considering getting a bit more Debussy 

I presently have:









Has the cello, violin and flute, viola & harp sonatas, plus a few bagatelles, performed by the Athena Ensemble.









His main orchestral works--Images, Jeux, La Mer, Nocturnes and others--performed by Haitink/Concertgebouw and others.









A fine selection of art songs. I definitely don't need more or alternate versions, as my level of interest in the genre is sufficiently covered by one recording.

So, my question is: What else could I get?

I am interested in expanding my collection of the orchestral and chamber works, also solo instruments. I don't object to some duplication of pieces, but I am pretty much satisfied with the versions I have on disc and offsite (ie., online, public library).

I have already seen Boulez's 6CD set (only 2 discs are Debussy! the other 4 are Ravel  ) and there is an 18 CD set, which is _way_ too much. I am not seeking to own an exhaustive set of works, but just a decent extension to my collection: a few choice albums, or one 4-6-disc set would suit my needs perfectly.


----------



## Mahlerian

What about the complete piano music, then?
At least go for the Preludes and Etudes.

The String Quartet in G minor is also a great work.


----------



## joen_cph

_Songs with Claudette Leblanc_

+ _Fantaisie_ for Piano & Orchestra

+ _String Quartet_ (Tokyo String Quartet, Sony)

+ _piano works_. The inexpensive Fergus-Thompson set on Brilliant is quite good.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist, I'd also suggest looking into Debussy's solo piano music.

Specifically, I would recommend:

*The Preludes, Books I & II / Paul Jacobs (Nonesuch)*








This 2-CD set was also reissued on the "Ultima" label with a different cover.

*Images, Sets I & II; Children's Corner / Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (DG)*


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> At least go for the Preludes and Etudes.
> 
> The String Quartet in G minor is also a great work.





joen_cph said:


> _String Quartet_





JACE said:


> I'd also suggest looking into Debussy's solo piano music.


Two discs of piano is about right  I have already started perusing albums of the Preludes and Etudes (Mahlerian mentioned them on another thread recently that got me starting to browse). Michelangeli looks like a pretty good choice.

A string quartet would definitely be in my scope of interest 

I really should see what else is on the 18CD Debussy set. What I have plus these suggestions is a lot less than 18 discs!


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> I really should see what else is on the 18CD Debussy set. What I have plus these suggestions is a lot less than 18 discs!


The complete piano works (including works for 2 pianos) would take up about 5 discs. The opera Pelleas et Mellisande takes up 3. Songs take up a few.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

For Debussy's Etudes you can't to better than this:










You might consider this:










I'm considering it myself... but then I already have the inimitable Walter Gieseking and Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.

For more symphonic works, I'd consider the recordings by Jean Martinon and/or Ernest Ansermet.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This is the set that I am more than considering.


----------



## Itullian

Strongly recommended. About 9 dollars.


----------



## Alypius

brotagonist said:


> I am considering getting a bit more Debussy
> 
> I presently have:
> 
> Has the cello, violin and flute, viola & harp sonatas, plus a few bagatelles, performed by the Athena Ensemble.
> 
> His main orchestral works--Images, Jeux, La Mer, Nocturnes and others--performed by Haitink/Concertgebouw and others.
> 
> A fine selection of art songs. I definitely don't need more or alternate versions, as my level of interest in the genre is sufficiently covered by one recording.
> 
> So, my question is: What else could I get?
> 
> I am interested in expanding my collection of the orchestral and chamber works, also solo instruments. I don't object to some duplication of pieces, but I am pretty much satisfied with the versions I have on disc and offsite (ie., online, public library).
> 
> I have already seen Boulez's 6CD set (only 2 discs are Debussy! the other 4 are Ravel  ) and there is an 18 CD set, which is _way_ too much. I am not seeking to own an exhaustive set of works, but just a decent extension to my collection: a few choice albums, or one 4-6-disc set would suit my needs perfectly.





Mahlerian said:


> What about the complete piano music, then?
> At least go for the Preludes and Etudes. The String Quartet in G minor is also a great work.


Others had recommended the Etudes and Preludes. In Debussy's case, you'll miss some of his most important and most beautiful piano works if you just get those: e.g. _Suite Bergamasque_ (with the famous _Clair de lune_, Children's Corner, brilliant miniatures such as _Reverie_, _Ballade slave_, _Pour le piano_. So I agree with Mahlerian: Get it all. I have to say that I'm no completist in general. But nearly every work is a gem. The best recent performance of the complete piano works is by Jean-Efflam Bavouzet on Chandos, which has recently been boxed up. Individual releases won lots of awards:










It's about $40 for 5 discs. Worth every penny. Also get the string quartet. Recommended: Quatuor Ebene. The performance includes the equally excellent string quartet by Ravel. This won Grammophone's "Record of the Year" in 2009. Simply a dazzling performance;


----------



## brotagonist

StlukesguildOhio said:


> For Debussy's Etudes you can't to better than this: [Mitsuko Uchida]
> 
> You might consider this: [Samson François]
> 
> [T]he recordings by Jean Martinon and/or Ernest Ansermet.


I'm going to wait for the _Aimard_ Préludes to arrive and, if I feel I do want a second disc of Debussy piano music, the Études are what I'm after, being Debussy's last works for the instrument. I already am considering Uchida  I think one 3CD album of solely piano music is too much, until I become more familiar with the more universally cherished Préludes and Études, so I am going to have to commit to memory the François recommendation. Martinon and Ansermet are in my vocabulary 



Itullian said:


> Strongly recommended. [Paul Crossley]


I have considered it, too, being familiar with this low-priced Sony boxed series and despite being unfamiliar with the pianist, but would prefer to become more familiar with the already ordered Préludes, before I dive in to a 4CD piano set, even if it is only $14 shipped through the Amazon Canada site 



Alypius said:


> In Debussy's case, ...I agree with Mahlerian: Get it all.... The best recent performance of the complete piano works is by Jean-Efflam Bavouzet on Chandos...
> 
> Also get the string quartet. Recommended: Quatuor Ebene. The performance includes the equally excellent string quartet by Ravel. This won Grammophone's "Record of the Year" in 2009.


I have a few Bavouzet albums--his is a name I respect in the genre--but both 5CDs for solely piano music and $50 (shipped, for Canadians) is just out of the question at this early point in my explorations. You just might have sold me on the idea of the Quatuor Ébène, as it is only a bit over $11 shipped, but I am going to let myself stew for at least a few more minutes


----------



## senza sordino

Should I wait until the end of September to buy 
Boulez Mahler Symphony #3?
View attachment 50387

or should I buy the Abbado version or Bernstein?


----------



## brotagonist

^ The pre-order price is over $40 plus shipping  If it were me, I'd buy the Abbado now and get the Boulez in about 2 years, when the price is down to (or I could find a used like new copy for) about $15.


----------



## senza sordino

brotagonist said:


> ^ The pre-order price is over $40 plus shipping  If it were me, I'd buy the Abbado now and get the Boulez in about 2 years, when the price is down to (or I could find a used like new copy for) about $15.


That's probably a good idea. I'll go to my local CD shop and ask them. Their prices are competitive, so I usually buy from them. I'll be in the area today anyway because I want to put in an order for two William Walton CDs and there will be a union rally nearby.


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> Should I wait until the end of September to buy
> Boulez Mahler Symphony #3?
> View attachment 50387
> 
> or should I buy the Abbado version or Bernstein?


I like both Boulez and Bernstein for this symphony. You would do well with either.


----------



## JACE

Alypius said:


> Others had recommended the Etudes and Preludes. In Debussy's case, you'll miss some of his most important and most beautiful piano works if you just get those: e.g. _Suite Bergamasque_ (with the famous _Clair de lune_, Children's Corner, brilliant miniatures such as _Reverie_, _Ballade slave_, _Pour le piano_. So I agree with Mahlerian: Get it all. I have to say that I'm no completist in general. But nearly every work is a gem. The best recent performance of the complete piano works is by Jean-Efflam Bavouzet on Chandos, which has recently been boxed up. Individual releases won lots of awards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about $40 for 5 discs. Worth every penny. Also get the string quartet. Recommended: Quatuor Ebene. The performance includes the equally excellent string quartet by Ravel. This won Grammophone's "Record of the Year" in 2009. Simply a dazzling performance;


Both of these are going on my "To-Get" list.

This is a dangerous thread.


----------



## Guest

The Bavouzet recordings are really very good. I am listening to the first disc in that collection right now - the Preludes. I think you will enjoy them. Don't know the string quartet as well, though.


----------



## Centropolis

Does anyone have this or heard this before? The reviews on Amazon are very extreme, either someone absolutely loves or hated it and gave it one star. There were no middle of the road reviews. It was something about the way it was recorded that made this sound different and some people really thought it sounded amazing or others just thought it was the worst thing ever.









Also, can someone recommended a set of Beethoven solo piano works WITHOUT the sonatas? I want a set that has most or all of the his non-sonata solo piano works.


----------



## Guest

Centropolis said:


> Does anyone have this or heard this before? The reviews on Amazon are very extreme, either someone absolutely loves or hated it and gave it one star. There were no middle of the road reviews. It was something about the way it was recorded that made this sound different and some people really thought it sounded amazing or others just thought it was the worst thing ever.
> 
> View attachment 51246
> 
> 
> Also, can someone recommended a set of Beethoven solo piano works WITHOUT the sonatas? I want a set that has most or all of the his non-sonata solo piano works.


Brautigam recorded all of the solo piano works for BIS on the fortepiano - you should be able to find individual discs that don't have the sonatas. Also Jeno Jando on Naxos did the same thing, but on a modern piano. I'm sure there are others, but those are the ones with which I am acquainted.


----------



## ptr

Centropolis said:


> View attachment 51246


Was one of the first HIP Beethoven Symphony Cycles I listened to, the performances are quite OK, but I truly disliked the cavernous recorded sound, like if it was recorded in a giant underground silo with the band at one end and a single stereo mike in the other. 
I would say that if this You first HIP Beethoven Cycle You'll do yourself better service shelling out some more cash on the much better cycles from fx. Minkowski, Brüggen (either cycle) and especially an Immerseel's ZigZag release!

I actually down own any non sonata complete piano works by LvB so no recommendation on that !

/ptr


----------



## KenOC

Centropolis said:


> Does anyone have this or heard this before? The reviews on Amazon are very extreme...


Suggest Gardiner instead. Many people seem to think it's the best in pure HIP style (and I agree). The sound is excellent, too. And it's cheap.


----------



## Blancrocher

DrMike said:


> Brautigam recorded all of the solo piano works for BIS on the fortepiano - you should be able to find individual discs that don't have the sonatas. Also Jeno Jando on Naxos did the same thing, but on a modern piano. I'm sure there are others, but those are the ones with which I am acquainted.


This 8-cd set, selling for around $60, is another alternative:

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pia...mus+grosse+fuge+beethoven+complete+bagatelles

Of course, there are classic performances of the better-known works selling for slightly more than the cost of shipping.


----------



## KenOC

Centropolis said:


> Also, can someone recommended a set of Beethoven solo piano works WITHOUT the sonatas? I want a set that has most or all of the his non-sonata solo piano works.


Beethoven wrote reams of piano music aside from his numbered sonatas, starting as a young teenager in Bonn. I don't think anybody has recorded every last scrap of it, but if you want most of it you'll probably have to buy a complete works box.

The better-known variations may be packaged with some complete sonata sets, but there are other significant works that often aren't, such as the bagatelles.

Seriously, though, I doubt you need anything beyond the somewhat pricey set that Blancrocher linked too!


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Suggest Gardiner instead. Many people seem to think it's the best in pure HIP style (and I agree). The sound is excellent, too. And it's cheap.


I agree - if it is HIP you want, Gardiner's cycle is excellent. And he also has a very good recording of the Missa Solemnis (and the Mass in C Minor) if you want those as well - and why wouldn't you?

There are other HIP alternatives. Hogwood's is good, but not as good as Gardiner. Immerseel/Anima Eterna is good, and unique - Beethoven on overdrive - but to me is more of a curiosity.


----------



## KenOC

Blancrocher said:


> This 8-cd set, selling for around $60, is another alternative:


Of course, for just twice the cost of Blanrocher's recommendation, you can get not only all the non-sonata piano music of Beethoven but everything else he wrote as well! 85 CDs. I have this box and recommend it highly.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Beet...1&keywords=beethoven+complete+works+brilliant


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm considering a second set of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, with one of the following sets:















Any input would be appreciated add I am split 50/50 at present.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm considering a second set of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, with one of the following sets:
> 
> View attachment 51698
> View attachment 51699
> 
> 
> Any input would be appreciated add I am split 50/50 at present.


You should have both. 
The Arrau is a classic set and
the Brautigam is beautifully recorded and well played, if a bit aggressive.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm considering a second set of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, with one of the following sets:
> 
> View attachment 51698
> View attachment 51699
> 
> 
> Any input would be appreciated add I am split 50/50 at present.


I heard the Arrau once - don't remember the specifics, but wasn't as impressed with his recording. I have 3 of the Brautigam discs, and enjoy them very much.

But those two are vastly different. It is kind of hard to say go with one over the other. Have you heard pianoforte recordings before? Do you like them? Because the Brautigam set is all on pianoforte, which is not everybody's cup of tea. In some sonatas it works great, in others, I think it sounds better on a modern piano - the Moonlight Sonata's first movement, for example.

But if you like pianoforte, I heartily recommend the Brautigam. I would also ask what your first set is - if you don't have Kempff, that would be my first recommendation.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Itullian said:


> You should have both.
> The Arrau is a classic set and
> the Brautigam is beautifully recorded and well played, if a bit aggressive.


I like the way you think :lol:


----------



## JACE

ptr said:


> I actually down own any non sonata complete piano works by LvB so no recommendation on that !


ptr, how about this one?










*Beethoven: Complete Works for Solo Piano / Rudolf Buchbinder*

I can't attest to Buchbinder's recordings of the non-sonata works, since I haven't heard them. But I think Buchbinder's recordings of the Piano Sonatas are terrific, and this set boxes them up with all of LvB's other piano works.

A possibility?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

DrMike said:


> I heard the Arrau once - don't remember the specifics, but wasn't as impressed with his recording. I have 3 of the Brautigam discs, and enjoy them very much.
> 
> But those two are vastly different. It is kind of hard to say go with one over the other. Have you heard pianoforte recordings before? Do you like them? Because the Brautigam set is all on pianoforte, which is not everybody's cup of tea. In some sonatas it works great, in others, I think it sounds better on a modern piano - the Moonlight Sonata's first movement, for example.
> 
> But if you like pianoforte, I heartily recommend the Brautigam. I would also ask what your first set is - if you don't have Kempff, that would be my first recommendation.


Thanks DrMike.

All I have heard of the pianoforte is from this recording of Sonata No. 21 by Ronald Brautigam. This YouTube upload is what turned my head towards Ronald Brautigam.






Having said that, I have just found the following upload which is proving to be very enjoyable:






So far, I have no problem with the pianoforte - quite the opposite really. It will take repeated listenings to make a firm decision but all signs are positive.

My first set of the Piano Sonatas is Daniel Barenboim's live set on Decca.








I have never heard Kempff's playing. I understand he is highly regarded however, particularly in Schubert. This is something I will have to look up on YouTube.

Presently, my temptation is to pick up the Brautigan set first and then look into Arrau & Kempff as a potential third set. However, I will first investigate Kempff and take my time.

I have no issue with getting two additional sets in the case of these Sonatas, it is more a case of identifying which to prioritise first.


----------



## Centropolis

I already have the complete works boxset for Mahler from EMI but I want to supplement it with a complete cycle of his symphonies. It seems that for Mahler, a lot of people like Bernstein. Can someone please tell me the difference between the boxes below? Other than the DG box, are the other 3 sets the same recordings just different releases at different points? Is one remastered and in theory have better sound relatively speaking?


----------



## Mahlerian

The last one will likely have the most stripped down packaging. I don't know about remasters, but I don't think Sony generally does much to remaster the old Columbia catalog. Their rereleases of Stravinsky and Boulez likewise are repeatedly released in cheaper packaging with the same old masters.


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> The last one will likely have the most stripped down packaging. I don't know about remasters, but I don't think Sony generally does much to remaster the old Columbia catalog. Their rereleases of Stravinsky and Boulez likewise are repeatedly released in cheaper packaging with the same old masters.


Sony remastered some music in happier days (Walter's Beethoven Symphonies for instance) but lately has become quite negligent. A shame, even though much of the Columbia music is not bad to begin with.


----------



## Mahlerian

KenOC said:


> Sony remastered some music in happier days (Walter's Beethoven Symphonies for instance) but lately has become quite negligent. A shame, even though much of the Columbia music is not bad to begin with.


There's some discussion from the recording engineer who worked with Bernstein, Walter, and Stravinsky on making the records. He also mixed the Stravinsky set for CD release.

http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Rec/rec.music.classical.recordings/2007-11/msg03076.html


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> There's some discussion from the recording engineer who worked with Bernstein, Walter, and Stravinsky on making the records. He also mixed the Stravinsky set for CD release.
> 
> http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Rec/rec.music.classical.recordings/2007-11/msg03076.html


Mahlerian, many thanks! A fascinating discussion with John McClure on recording Walter, Stravinsky, Bernstein...


----------



## SixFootScowl

This looks very interesting:


----------



## maestro267

There's a recording of Berlioz' Romeo et Juliette I'm looking at, but I'm very confused by the tracklisting.

Here's a link to it. Why does it go from Part 4 to Part 1 after "Scherzo"? And why are some tracks "Version with original parts"? I want to know if I'm getting the complete work in the order it was intended to be, before I buy this recording. Also, what's the pitch like? I'm not getting it if it's that whole Baroque malarkey. John Eliot Gardiner does tend to meddle with things like that. Would I be better off trying to find another recording in the correct pitch?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm really considering Bernstein's latter Brahms on CD with the Wiener Philharmoniker after watching Symphonies 1 & 2 on DVD.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm really considering Bernstein's latter Brahms on CD with the Wiener Philharmoniker after watching Symphonies 1 & 2 on DVD.
> 
> View attachment 56682


If you like your Brahms with FEELING, like me, get it, its wonderful.


----------



## senza sordino

I saw this CD yesterday while shopping for my other purchases. I didn't buy it, though I was seriously tempted. It looks intriguing. 
View attachment 56763

Piazolla The Four Seasons of Buenos Aires
Ginastera Concerto for string orchestra
Golijov The Last Round for double string quartet and bass.

I heard members of The Vancouver Symphony perform the Golijov piece last season. Though in the shop yesterday I couldn't remember if it was that particular music, I had to look it up this morning. I remember it being interesting, though quite challenging.

This CD is all string music, and you know how much I like string music. But it remained in the shop un bought. I had already made a big purchase.


----------



## Guest

^^ I mentioned that recording in the "Current Listening" section--it's wonderful. They play Ginastera's Concerto with scalding intensity, and the sound is demonstration worthy.


----------



## JohnD

cournot said:


> I managed to prevent myself from buying ANY new cds for the last 3 years. Now the dam has broken and I'm back to spending the kids' college funds ...


No new CDs for three year? Very impressive!


----------



## MagneticGhost

JohnD said:


> No new CDs for three year? Very impressive!


Lol....if I go three days I congratulate myself on my restraint.


----------



## senza sordino

These CDs are sitting in my Amazon shopping cart. I haven't clicked "complete the purchase" yet. I just had my birthday, Christmas is approaching and I'm days away from a sort of bonus / compensation cheque. But it's a big order, and I've already bought a lot this year. 
In no particular order
View attachment 57192
, because I want a modern version of the Brahms, Heifetz is super but I'd like to also hear someone else and more recent.

View attachment 57193

Looks interesting.

Stravinsky Greek ballets I don't own now, nor do I know.
View attachment 57194


Ravi Shankar sitar concerti, I heard one last year on YouTube and I liked it.
View attachment 57195


Rachmaninov symphonies I don't own and don't know, but I'd like to get to know.
View attachment 57196


----------



## senza sordino

Continuing with the above post

I own none of the Brahms chamber music for strings, and what I've heard on Spotify and from my library I liked
View attachment 57197


RVW symphony cycle. I know only a few and own only three symphonies. 
View attachment 57198


I don't have a CD of the Tchaikovsky piano concerto and I own no Van Cliburn
View attachment 57199


That's a total of 21 CDs, tons of music, and all new at Amazon. One reason I'm hesitating is that I've bought a lot already in the previous 18 months. I haven't got to know all of that music yet.


----------



## hpowders

senza sordino said:


> Continuing with the above post
> 
> I own none of the Brahms chamber music for strings, and what I've heard on Spotify and from my library I liked
> View attachment 57197
> 
> 
> RVW symphony cycle. I know only a few and own only three symphonies.
> View attachment 57198
> 
> 
> I don't have a CD of the Tchaikovsky piano concerto and I own no Van Cliburn
> View attachment 57199
> 
> 
> That's a total of 21 CDs, tons of music, and all new at Amazon. One reason I'm hesitating is that I've bought a lot already in the previous 18 months. I haven't got to know all of that music yet.


The Cliburn is my all time favorite of the Tchaikovsky. Great performance!


----------



## JACE

senza sordino said:


> Rachmaninov symphonies I don't own and don't know, but I'd like to get to know.
> View attachment 57196


This ^ is FANTASTIC.

Everything else looks good too!


----------



## JACE

senza sordino said:


> RVW symphony cycle. I know only a few and own only three symphonies.
> View attachment 57198


senza,

I'd love to hear what you think of Davis' BBC SO Vaughan Williams set.

I'm thinking about buying an RVW cycle too. I have most of RVW's symphonies -- with Boult and a few of Previn's RCAs. But they're all on vinyl, and I'd like a digital set.

I've been considering Handley's set with the Royal Liverpool PO:


----------



## brotagonist

+senza sordino Sometimes you just have to grab them while the price is right. If you wait, someone might buy the low-priced copy you're considering... but there's also something to be said for buying them one at a time (usually a few hours apart, in my case  ), while considering the alternative recordings available for the works you want to collect. I've often thanked my lucky stars for scanning the offerings another time.

If I might suggest, check out Amazon.co.uk! Their catalogue search is better, so you can discover albums that never show up on the Canadian site. Then, either edit the URL, replacing _co.uk_ with _ca_ to see what the album is going for in Canada, or just buy it from the British site (shipping to Canada is £3,09, about $4.50). I have saved bundles using the UK site!

I just checked: the dollar has dropped even more, to $5.50, but it still pays to check, even if only for the better catalogue search.

Note: When buying from a foreign Amazon site and using the Amazon Marketplace (the sellers and wholesalers who piggyback on Amazon), you can only buy from those that ship _internationally_. If buying directly from Amazon.co.uk, they do ship to Canada, but the free shipping does not apply.


----------



## JACE

I'm also considering this 15-CD set from BIS:










*The Essential Sibelius*
This box collects the cream from BIS's comprehensive set of Sibelius recordings. Considering the fact that it includes *15 CDs*, it's surprisingly inexpensive -- about $65 on amazon.

Here's the tracklist -- most of the orchestral works (including the symphonies) are with Osmo Vänskä and the Lahti SO:

*Disc: 1*
1. Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39: 1. Andante, ma non troppo - Allegro energico
2. Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39: 2. Andante (ma non troppo lento)
3. Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39: 3. Scherzo. Allegro
4. Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39: 4. Finale (Quasi una Fantasia). Andante - Allegro molto
5. Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63: 1. Tempo molto moderato, quasi adagio
6. Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63: 2. Allegro molto vivace
7. Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63: 3. Il tempo largo
8. Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63: 4. Allegro

*Disc: 2*
1. Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43: 1. Allegretto
2. Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43: 2. Tempo Andante, ma rubato
3. Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43: 3. Vivacissimo - attacca -
4. Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43: 4. Finale. Allegro moderato
5. Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52: 1. Allegro moderato
6. Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52: 2. Andantino con moto, quasi allegretto
7. Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52: 3. Moderato - Allegro (ma non tanto)

*Disc: 3*
1. Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82: 1. Tempo molto moderato - Allegro moderato
2. Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82: 2. Andante mosso, quasi allegretto
3. Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82: 3. Allegro molto - Largamente assai
4. En Saga, tone poem for orchestra, Op. 9
5. Pohjola's Daughter (Pohjolan tytär), symphonic fantasy for orchestra, Op. 49
6. Valse triste, for orchestra (from Kuolema), Op. 44/1
7. Finlandia, tone poem for orchestra, Op. 26

*Disc: 4*
1. Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104: 1. Allegro molto moderato
2. Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104: 2. Allegretto moderato
3. Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104: 3. Poco vivace
4. Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104: 4. Allegro molto
5. Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
6. Tapiola, tone poem for orchestra, Op. 112

*Disc: 5*
1. Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47: 1. Allegro moderato
2. Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47: 2. Adagio di molto
3. Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47: 3. Allegro, ma non tanto
4. Earnest melodies (2), for cello & orchestra, Op. 77: 1. Cantique (Lætare anima mea)
5. Earnest melodies (2), for cello & orchestra, Op. 77: 2. Devotion (Ab imo pectore)
6. Serenades (2), for violin & orchestra, Op. 69: No. 1 in D major
7. Serenades (2), for violin & orchestra, Op. 69: No. 2 in G minor
8. Humoresques (2) for violin & orchestra, Op. 87b: No. 1 in D minor
9. Humoresques (2) for violin & orchestra, Op. 87b: No. 2 in D major
10. Humoresques (4) for violin & orchestra, Op. 89: No. 3 in G minor
11. Humoresques (4) for violin & orchestra, Op. 89: No. 4 in G minor
12. Humoresques (4) for violin & orchestra, Op. 89: No. 5 in E flat major
13. Humoresques (4) for violin & orchestra, Op. 89: No. 6 in G minor

*Disc: 6*
1. Kullervo, symphonic poem for vocal soloists, male chorus & orchestra, Op. 7: 1. Introduction. Allegro moderato
2. Kullervo, symphonic poem for vocal soloists, male chorus & orchestra, Op. 7: 2. Kullervo's Youth. Grave
3. Kullervo, symphonic poem for vocal soloists, male chorus & orchestra, Op. 7: 3. Kullervo and his Sister. Allegro vivace
4. Kullervo, symphonic poem for vocal soloists, male chorus & orchestra, Op. 7: 4. Kullervo Goes to War. Alla marcia [Allegro molto] - V
5. Kullervo, symphonic poem for vocal soloists, male chorus & orchestra, Op. 7: 5. Kullervo's Death. Andante

*Disc: 7*
1. The Wood Nymph (Skogsrået), tone poem ('Ballade') for orchestra, Op. 15
2. Lemminkäinen Suite: Four Legends from the Kalevala, for orchestra, Op. 22: 1. Lemminkäinen and the Maidens of the Island
3. Lemminkäinen Suite: Four Legends from the Kalevala, for orchestra, Op. 22: 2. The Swan of Tuonela
4. Lemminkäinen Suite: Four Legends from the Kalevala, for orchestra, Op. 22: 3. Lemminkäinen in Tuonela
5. Lemminkäinen Suite: Four Legends from the Kalevala, for orchestra, Op. 22: 4. Lemminkäinen's Return

*Disc: 8*
1. Karelia Suite, for orchestra, Op. 11: 1. Intermezzo
2. Karelia Suite, for orchestra, Op. 11: 2. Ballade
3. Karelia Suite, for orchestra, Op. 11: 3. Alla marcia
4. Scènes Historiques I (3), suite for orchestra, Op. 25: 1. All'Overtura
5. Scènes Historiques I (3), suite for orchestra, Op. 25: 2. Scena
6. Scènes Historiques I (3), suite for orchestra, Op. 25: 3. Festivo
7. Song of the Athenians (Atenarnes sång), for boys' chorus, male chorus, winds & percussion (or orchestra), Op. 31/3
8. The Origin of Fire (Tulen synty), for voice, male chorus & orchestra, Op. 32
9. The Captive Queen (Vapautettu kuningatar), cantata for chorus & orchestra, Op. 48
10. Rakastava (The Lover), suite for string orchestra, triangle & timpani, Op. 14: 1. The Lover
11. Rakastava (The Lover), suite for string orchestra, triangle & timpani, Op. 14: 2. The Path of His Beloved
12. Rakastava (The Lover), suite for string orchestra, triangle & timpani, Op. 14: 3. Good Evening!... Farewell!
13. Andante Festivo, for string orchestra (arranged from string quartet version)

*Disc: 9*
1. King Christian II (Kung Kristian II), orchestral suite, Op. 27: 1. Nocturne
2. King Christian II (Kung Kristian II), orchestral suite, Op. 27: 2. Elegy
3. King Christian II (Kung Kristian II), orchestral suite, Op. 27: 3. Musette
4. King Christian II (Kung Kristian II), orchestral suite, Op. 27: 4. Serenade
5. King Christian II (Kung Kristian II), orchestral suite, Op. 27: 5. Ballad
6. Pelléas et Mélisande, incidental music for orchestra, Op. 46: 1. At the Castle Gate
7. Pelléas et Mélisande, incidental music for orchestra, Op. 46: 2. Mélisande
8. Pelléas et Mélisande, incidental music for orchestra, Op. 46: 2a. At the Seashore
9. Pelléas et Mélisande, incidental music for orchestra, Op. 46: 3. By a Spring in the Park
10. Pelléas et Mélisande, incidental music for orchestra, Op. 46: 4. The Three Blind Sisters
11. Pelléas et Mélisande, incidental music for orchestra, Op. 46: 5. Pastorale
12. Pelléas et Mélisande, incidental music for orchestra, Op. 46: 6. Mélisande at the Spinning Wheel
13. Pelléas et Mélisande, incidental music for orchestra, Op. 46: 7. Entr'acte
14. Pelléas et Mélisande, incidental music for orchestra, Op. 46: 8. The Death of Mélisande
15. The Tempest, incidental music for vocal soloists, chorus, orchestra & harmonium, Op. 109: The Oak Tree
16. The Tempest, incidental music for vocal soloists, chorus, orchestra & harmonium, Op. 109: Humoresque
17. The Tempest, incidental music for vocal soloists, chorus, orchestra & harmonium, Op. 109: Caliban's Song
18. The Tempest, incidental music for vocal soloists, chorus, orchestra & harmonium, Op. 109: Intrada - Berceuse
19. The Tempest, incidental music for vocal soloists, chorus, orchestra & harmonium, Op. 109: Entr'acte - Ariel's Song
20. The Tempest, incidental music for vocal soloists, chorus, orchestra & harmonium, Op. 109: Chorus of the Winds
21. The Tempest, incidental music for vocal soloists, chorus, orchestra & harmonium, Op. 109: Intermezzo
22. The Tempest, incidental music for vocal soloists, chorus, orchestra & harmonium, Op. 109: Dance of the Nymphs
23. The Tempest, incidental music for vocal soloists, chorus, orchestra & harmonium, Op. 109: Prospero
24. The Tempest, incidental music for vocal soloists, chorus, orchestra & harmonium, Op. 109: Miranda
25. The Tempest, incidental music for vocal soloists, chorus, orchestra & harmonium, Op. 109: The Storm

*Disc: 10*
1. Snöfrid, improvisation for reciter, male voices & orchestra, Op. 29
2. The Bard (Barden), tone poem for orchestra, Op. 64
3. The Oceanides (Aallottaret), tone poem for orchestra, Op. 73
4. Luonnotar (The Spirit of Nature), tone poem for voice & orchestra, Op. 70
5. The Broken Voice (Sortunut ääni), partsong for (or mixed) male chorus, Op. 18/7
6. The Boat Journey (Venematka), partsong for male chorus, Op. 18/9
7. The Song of my Heart (Sydämeni laulu), partsong for male chorus, Op. 18/6
8. Rakastava (The Lover), suite for string orchestra, triangle & timpani, Op. 14
9. To the Fatherland (Isänmaalle), partsong for male chorus, Op. 18/1
10. Fire on the Island (Saarella palaa), partsong for male chorus, Op. 18/3
11. We praise Thee, Our Creator (Soi kunniaksi Luojan), for chorus, Op. 23/6a
12. People of Land & Sea (Män från slätten och havet), partsong for chorus, Op. 65/1
13. To Sea (Till havs), partsong for male chorus, Op. 84/5
14. Fridolin's Folly (Fridolins Dårskap), for male chorus, JS 84
15. Jonas' Journey (Jone Havsfärd), for male chorus, JS 100
16. Jager March (Jääkärien marssi), for male chorus & piano (or brass septet or orchestra), Op. 91a
17. Finlandia Hymn (Finlandia Hymni), for chorus & organ (or harmonium), Op. 113/12

*Disc: 11*
1. Black Roses (Svarta rosor), song for voice & piano, Op. 36/1
2. But my Bird is Long in Homing (Men min fågel märks dock icke), song for voice & piano, Op. 36/2
3. Sigh, sedges, sigh (Säv, säv, susa), song for voice & piano, Op. 36/4
4. To Evening (Illalle), song for voice & piano, Op. 17/6
5. Im feld ein Mädchen singt (A maiden yonder sings), song for voice & piano, Op. 50/3
6. Aus Banger Brust (O, wert thou here), song for voice & piano (or orchestra), Op. 50/4
7. Die stille Stadt (The silent town), song for voice & piano, Op. 50/5
8. Spring is flying (Våren flyktar hastigt) song for voice & piano, Op. 13/4
9. And I Questioned No Further (Se'n har jag ej frågat mera), song for voice & piano (or orchestra), Op. 17/1
10. Autumn Evening (Höstkväll), for voice & piano (or orchestra), Op. 38/1
11. Arioso, for voice & orchestra, Op. 3
12. The Water Sprite (Nåcken), songs (2) as incidental music for voice, violin, cello & piano (wriiten with Martin Wegelius), JS 138
13. We Ask for Nothing Rich or Rare (Giv mig ej glans), for voice & piano, Op. 1/4
14. I am a Tree (Jag är ett träd), song for voice & piano, Op. 57/5
15. Hymn to Thaïs, the Unforgettable, song for voice & piano
16. The Echo Nymph (Kaiutar), somg for voice & piano, Op. 72/4
17. Longing is my Heritage (Längtan heter min arvedel), song for voice & piano, Op. 86/2
18. Ye Sisters, Ye Brothers (I systrar, I bröder), song for voice & piano, Op. 86/6
19. The Diamond on the March Snow (Demanton på marssnön), song for voice & piano, Op. 36/6
20. The Fool's Song of the Spider, song for voice & piano (arranged from King Christian II), Op. 27/4
21. On a Balcony by the Sea (På verandan vid havet), for voice & piano (or orchestra), Op. 38/2
22. Come Away, Death (Kom nu hit, död!), for voice, harp & string orchestra (Twelfth Night No. 1), Op. 60/1
23. Row, row duck (Souda, souda, sinisorsa), for voice & piano
24. The North (Norden), song for voice & piano, Op. 90/1
25. Narcissus, song for voice & piano
26. The First Kiss (Den förste kyssen, II), song for voice & piano, Op. 37/1
27. Was it a dream? (Var det en dröm), song for voice & piano, Op. 37/4
28. Flickan kom ifrån sin älsklings möte (The Maid Returned from Meeting her Lover), song for voice & piano, Op. 37/5
29. The Thought (Tanken), duo for 2 voices & piano

*Disc: 12*
1. Moderato-Allegro Appassionato, for string quartet in C sharp minor, JS 131
2. String Quartet in A minor, JS 183: 1. Andante - Allegro
3. String Quartet in A minor, JS 183: 2. Adagio ma non tanto
4. String Quartet in A minor, JS 183: 3. Vivace
5. String Quartet in A minor, JS 183: 4. Allegro
6. String Quartet in D minor ('Voces Intimae'), Op. 56: 1. Andante - Allegro molto moderato
7. String Quartet in D minor ('Voces Intimae'), Op. 56: 2. Vivace
8. String Quartet in D minor ('Voces Intimae'), Op. 56: 3. Adagio di molto
9. String Quartet in D minor ('Voces Intimae'), Op. 56: 4. Allegretto (ma pesante)
10. String Quartet in D minor ('Voces Intimae'), Op. 56: 5. Allegro

*Disc: 13*
1. Piano Trio in D minor ('Korpo Trio'; unfinished), JS 209: 1. Allegro moderato
2. Piano Trio in D minor ('Korpo Trio'; unfinished), JS 209: 2. Fantasia. Andante - Adagio - Molto adagio - Andantino - Moderato - Andan
3. Piano Trio in D minor ('Korpo Trio'; unfinished), JS 209: 3. Finale. Vivace
4. Piano Quintet, for 2 violins, viola, cello & piano in G minor, JS 159: 1. Grave - Allegro
5. Piano Quintet, for 2 violins, viola, cello & piano in G minor, JS 159: 2. Intermezzo. Moderato
6. Piano Quintet, for 2 violins, viola, cello & piano in G minor, JS 159: 3. Andante
7. Piano Quintet, for 2 violins, viola, cello & piano in G minor, JS 159: 4. Scherzo. Vivacissimo
8. Piano Quintet, for 2 violins, viola, cello & piano in G minor, JS 159: 5. Moderato - Vivace
9. La pompeuse Marche d'Asis, for violin, cello & piano, JS 116

*Disc: 14*
1. Water Drops (Vattendroppar), for violin & cello, JS 216
2. Andante cantabile, for piano & harmonium in E flat major, JS 30b
3. Andante cantabile, for violin & piano in G major, JS 33
4. Sonata for violin & piano in F major, JS 178: 1. [Allegro]
5. Sonata for violin & piano in F major, JS 178: 2. Andante
6. Sonata for violin & piano in F major, JS 178: 3. Vivace
7. Malinconia, for cello & piano, Op. 20
8. Pieces (4) for violin & piano, Op. 78: 1. Impromptu
9. Pieces (4) for violin & piano, Op. 78: 2. Romance in F major
10. Pieces (4) for violin & piano, Op. 78: 3. Religioso
11. Pieces (4) for violin & piano, Op. 78: 4. Rigaudon
12. Sonatina, for violin & piano in E major, Op. 80: 1. Lento - Allegro
13. Sonatina, for violin & piano in E major, Op. 80: 2. Andantino
14. Sonatina, for violin & piano in E major, Op. 80: 3. Lento - Allegretto
15. Cinq danses champétres (5), for violin & piano, Op. 106: 1. Largamente assai - Vivace

*Disc: 15*
1. Florestan, suite for piano, JS 82: 1. Moderato
2. Florestan, suite for piano, JS 82: 2. Molto moderato
3. Florestan, suite for piano, JS 82: 3. Andante
4. Florestan, suite for piano, JS 82: 4. Tempo I
5. Impromptu, for string orchestra in B minor (arrangement of piano work), Op. 5/5
6. Piano Sonata in F major, Op. 12: 1. Allegro molto
7. Piano Sonata in F major, Op. 12: 2. Andantino
8. Piano Sonata in F major, Op. 12: 3. Vivacissimo
9. Pieces (10) for piano, Op. 24: 9. Romance in D flat major
10. Kyllikki, lyric pieces (3) for piano, Op. 41: 1. Largamente - Allegro
11. Kyllikki, lyric pieces (3) for piano, Op. 41: 2. Andantino
12. Kyllikki, lyric pieces (3) for piano, Op. 41: 3. Commodo
13. Sonatina No. 1, for piano in F sharp minor, Op. 67/1: 1. Allegro
14. Sonatina No. 1, for piano in F sharp minor, Op. 67/1: 2. Largo
15. Sonatina No. 1, for piano in F sharp minor, Op. 67/1: 3. Allegro moderato
16. Sonatina No. 2, for piano in E major, Op. 67/2: 1. Allegro
17. Sonatina No. 2, for piano in E major, Op. 67/2: 2. Andantino
18. Sonatina No. 2, for piano in E major, Op. 67/2: 3. Allegro
19. Sonatina No. 3, for piano in B flat minor, Op.67/3: 1. Andante - Allegro moderato
20. Sonatina No. 3, for piano in B flat minor, Op.67/3: 2. Andante - Allegro
21. Pieces (5) for piano ('The Trees'), Op. 75: 2. Den ensamma furan (The Solitary Fir Tree)
22. Pieces (5) for piano ('The Trees'), Op. 75: 5. Granen (The Spruce)
23. Morceaux romantiques (5) (Romantic Pieces), for piano Op. 101: 5. Scène romatique
24. Characteristic Impressions (5), for piano, Op. 103: 1. The Village Church


----------



## joen_cph

I´ve got that set, plus a lot of other Sibelius.


You´d probably gradually want at least supplementary recordings of the symphonies, of a heavier and darker sort (Maybe the old Karajan/Kamu set on DG). 
And for some reason they omitted the symphonic poem "Night Ride and Sunrise". 

But there´s lot of good stuff there & a lot of the lesser known repertoire, including the chamber music.


----------



## Ukko

My favorite non-symphony stuff isn't in there.


----------



## JACE

joen_cph said:


> You´d probably gradually want at least supplementary recordings of the symphonies, of a heavier and darker sort (Maybe the old Karajan/Kamu set on DG).


I've already got Ashkenazy's and Barbirolli's symphony cycles -- plus miscellaneous other recordings by Berglund, Stein, Davis, Ormandy, et al.


----------



## Guest

Alright - I was at my local used record/book/DVD/CD/Blu-ray/video game shop, looking through the classical LPs, and I noticed there were a LOT of Ormandy albums. I mean a lot. He probably was the single most represented conductor, by a longshot. I know that, at 25 cents a pop, there is not a lot I can lose by picking up some of his LPs, but still, I don't know much about him, and how well he is esteemed. Any opinions? Worth plunking down the quarters for more of his output? Anything, in particular, I should look for with him conducting?


----------



## KenOC

I would plunk down those quarters certainly for any of his Russians, especially the (then) modern Shostakovich. He was widely recorded and highly esteemed. I can't remember that his Beethoven got much traction, though, or is much thought about today.


----------



## JACE

DrMike said:


> Alright - I was at my local used record/book/DVD/CD/Blu-ray/video game shop, looking through the classical LPs, and I noticed there were a LOT of Ormandy albums. I mean a lot. He probably was the single most represented conductor, by a longshot. I know that, at 25 cents a pop, there is not a lot I can lose by picking up some of his LPs, but still, I don't know much about him, and how well he is esteemed. Any opinions? Worth plunking down the quarters for more of his output? Anything, in particular, I should look for with him conducting?


I think Ormandy's at his best in the late Romantics & early 20th century composers -- particularly *Tchaikovsky*, *Rachmaninoff*, and *Sibelius*.

His Ives recordings are also generally very strong; for instance, his recording of Ives' "Holidays Symphony" on RCA is very, very good. And Ormandy's "Three Places in New England" is the first Ives recording I ever heard. It drew me in immediately.

His Shostakovich and Prokofiev recordings aren't bad either.


----------



## JACE

KenOC said:


> I can't remember that his Beethoven got much traction, though, or is much thought about today.


Agreed.

With Ormandy, I'd stick to the Russians, the Scandinavians, and the French.

Except for Hindemith & Orff, I'd recommend steering clear of his recordings of German composers.


----------



## senza sordino

I've just ordered some of the CDs I listed previously. I'll surprise you later with my choices. Thank-you for your comments.
:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

The Essential Sibelius is on sale at Presto Classical for 60 dollars. 
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=essential+sibelius

I just got the Ravel Complete Edition on Decca (14 CDs) from them for 42 dollars.


----------



## senza sordino

I'd like to get a CD of the Bach lute suites. First, I don't know whether I want it played on the guitar or a lute. Second, I don't really know what all the music is. Is it some cello suite and solo violin sonatas and partitas? Or is it all original and unique? It's a question I should know, but alas I don't. I'm sure someone here on TC can help.


----------



## Blancrocher

senza sordino said:


> I'd like to get a CD of the Bach lute suites. First, I don't know whether I want it played on the guitar or a lute. Second, I don't really know what all the music is. Is it some cello suite and solo violin sonatas and partitas? Or is it all original and unique? It's a question I should know, but alas I don't. I'm sure someone here on TC can help.


Here's some interesting reading about the "lute suites," should you be of interest in a scholarly take:

http://www.classicalguitarcanada.ca/2012/04/bachs-lute-suites-this-myth-is-busted-part-i/

I post it in part because I believe that the author, guitarist and musicologist Clive Titmuss, lives in your area. An interview:

http://earlymusicstudio.com/about/clive-titmuss/

As to recordings, there's a wealth of high quality versions available. They differ significantly in character, even when played on the same kind of instrument, so I'd recommend browsing on Youtube. If you're new to baroque guitar, you might also consider compilation albums featuring hits by composers like Weiss, Sanz, etc.

A few names to keep in mind: Julian Bream, Paul Galbraith, and Paul O'Dette.

Happy browsing!


----------



## donnie a

I've just ordered the Glazunov Complete Symphonies & Concertos box set conducted by Serebrier. It was on sale and I saw good reviews. Is anyone familiar with this? Did I make a good buy? I'm not very familiar with Glazunov outside of the Fifth Symphony and the Saxophone Concerto.


----------



## senza sordino

In the CD shop I saw this yesterday
Lydia Mordkovitch plays four different violin concerti:
Bax, Dyson, Veale, Bliss
I don't know anything about these composers or this music. As some of you might have guessed by now, I'm quite interested in music for violins. Any comments, any suggestions, any feedback, any reviews? 
View attachment 72103


I didn't buy it. Should I?


----------



## SixFootScowl

If I can find it at the right price:


----------



## elgar's ghost

There is another disc by another composer which really caught my eye but I'm too mean-spirited to say what - there's a copy at a ridiculously low knock-down price right now (and the product description is conveniently messy which makes it hard to search for) but I don't want anyone else getting any ideas about nipping in and buying it from under my nose (mwuu-haaa-haaaaa....) 
:devil:


----------



## Albert7

This huge one is seeming so so worth it.


----------



## Weston

Can anyone recommend or dismiss either of these 20th century modern packages?

Darmstadt Aural Documents, Box 1 - Composers-Conductors









Donaueschinger Musiktage 2008


----------



## GreatFugue

elgars ghost said:


> There is another disc by another composer which really caught my eye but I'm too mean-spirited to say what - there's a copy at a ridiculously low knock-down price right now (and the product description is conveniently messy which makes it hard to search for) but I don't want anyone else getting any ideas about nipping in and buying it from under my nose (mwuu-haaa-haaaaa....)
> :devil:


I got that a couple of years ago or so and would recommend it if you want to try something new. Would also recommend, maybe more so than Catalogue d'oiseaux, Olivier Latry's complete set of Messiaen organ works from Deutsche Grammophon: http://www.amazon.com/Messiaen-Complete-Organ-Olivier-Latry/dp/B00005UOVM.


----------



## elgar's ghost

GreatFugue said:


> I got that a couple of years ago or so and would recommend it if you want to try something new. Would also recommend, maybe more so than Catalogue d'oiseaux, Olivier Latry's complete set of Messiaen organ works from Deutsche Grammophon: http://www.amazon.com/Messiaen-Complete-Organ-Olivier-Latry/dp/B00005UOVM.


Thanks. This is still on the shortlist but I haven't been buying much recently - this set represents the final gaps in Messiaen's piano output so it would be nice to close the book. As regards the organ works, I have about half of them already performed by others so I'm not in any particular hurry. Latry's set is praised, but I'm habitually reluctant to duplicate works I already have.

:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

*Stravinsky Complete Edition [30 CD Box Set] Various Artists*

The release date is set for October 23, 2015.

I just hope these dummies have included as many 'definitive' performances as possible-keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mahlerian

Looks great, but I still wish someone besides Craft would get around to doing a new recording of Threni so they could replace the composer's decent but far from ideal version.


----------



## GreatFugue

Morimur said:


> The release date is set for October 23, 2015.
> 
> I just hope these dummies have included as many 'definitive' performances as possible-keeping my fingers crossed.


I'm liking this "complete edition" box set trend. Looking forward to this one, hope it's good.


----------



## joen_cph

Seems likely that recordings will include both DG, Philips & Decca selections, maybe more labels too, concerning that Stravinsky box. Interesting.


----------



## Mahlerian

joen_cph said:


> Seems likely that recordings will include both DG, Philips & Decca selections, maybe more labels too, concerning that Stravinsky box. Interesting.


As far as I know, the only recordings of Threni ever made are Stravinsky's for Columbia (Sony), a Haitink live version with the RCO, and Robert Craft's for Koch Classics.

Nothing on any of Universal Music's subsidiary labels. They've licensed recordings before to fill out sets like this, though.


----------



## Morimur

I don't know about you fellas, but I'd like to see another Bartók complete edition box-set before I die. Too much to ask?


----------



## shadowdancer

Morimur said:


> I don't know about you fellas, but I'd like to see another Bartók complete edition box-set before I die. Too much to ask?


[sarcastic mode=on]
As far as I see, it all depends on when you are going to die.
[sarcastic mode=off]

I have two Bartok boxes: Solti and Boulez. 
I must admit that I never touched again Boulez after listening to Solti's.
Is is the definitive? Who knows. But I don't see, at least in a short term, a conductor/recording company bringing another complete edition so soon.


----------



## joen_cph

I don´t think that say Naxos is competitive in the Bartok field neither. Maybe-maybe Brilliant due to licenses, besides possibly the major DG/etc. labels. EMI or Sony don´t have material enough individually, they´d have to supplement too.


----------



## Morimur

shadowdancer said:


> [sarcastic mode=on]
> As far as I see, it all depends on when you are going to die.
> [sarcastic mode=off]
> 
> I have two Bartok boxes: Solti and Boulez.
> I must admit that I never touched again Boulez after listening to Solti's.
> Is is the definitive? Who knows. But I don't see, at least in a short term, a conductor/recording company bringing another complete edition so soon.


The Solti and Boulez sets aren't complete editions. The only complete edition I know of is by Hungaroton, and it's been long out of print.


----------



## shadowdancer

Ah! We were talking about really complete editions.







I don't think any recording company today has such repertoire within its licenses field.


----------



## Vaneyes

They'll come to papa eventually.


----------



## brotagonist

I was considering a couple, but no longer—I just ordered them :lol:


----------



## Winged Wolf

Are recordings by the Naxos label worth pursuing, at least to build up one's collection? I hear they're cheap, but that makes me paranoid about the quality.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Will consider this hoping it becomes available at a reasonable price ($62 used on Amazon):


----------



## joen_cph

Winged Wolf said:


> Are recordings by the Naxos label worth pursuing, at least to build up one's collection? I hear they're cheap, but that makes me paranoid about the quality.


Depends entirely on the exact repertoire. Naxos is often very strong beyond the most well-known favourite composers, but as regards the core repertoire, I´d normally go for other labels.

There´s been several threads on the subject, including
http://www.talkclassical.com/35504-share-us-your-favorite.html


----------



## Weston

Trying to decide if I enjoy Russian romantics enough to splurge on this set:










The samples sound great, if a bit predictable. And could/should I spare the time?


----------



## billeames

More Nielsen symphonies. I already have Blomstedt SF, Thomson. Maybe Oramo. and Rozhdestvensky. I thought about Vanska, Jarvi DG (used), Berglund (cheap new), Gilbert (Classics Today darling, but Fanfare mixed), EMI Blomstedt. Schonwandt Dacapo set with other pieces. Everyone has a different opinion. Its best to listen for myself. Spotify which has spotty coverage of classical music. Maybe I should think about a set that has other works too.


----------



## Guest

I'm considering this set of recordings of Sweelinck, complete keyboard works, released by Glossa.










Is this the best choice? (Probably I'm mostly interested in the organ, rather than harpsichord works.)


----------



## Granate

Weston said:


> Trying to decide if I enjoy Russian romantics enough to splurge on this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The samples sound great, if a bit predictable. And could/should I spare the time?


Warner is going to release a newer box very soon



















(B07D58Y2VL)

_It's my post 2000 and I have to reply to a member that posted this consideration 3 years ago. I'm too embarrased to erase this post_


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> Warner is going to release a newer box very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (B07D58Y2VL)
> 
> _It's my post 2000 and I have to reply to a member that posted this consideration 3 years ago. I'm too embarrased to erase this post_


I have the original release, and like it quite a lot. The unfinished symphony no 9 is remarkable.


----------



## Rmathuln

The next time HMV has an attractive multi buy campaign I want this giant box.


----------



## Guest

How about this release, which apparent contains Bartok's Le Sacre du Printemps!


----------



## Merl

Winged Wolf said:


> Are recordings by the Naxos label worth pursuing, at least to build up one's collection? I hear they're cheap, but that makes me paranoid about the quality.


There are lots of superb recordings on the Naxos label and lots of very good ones. Wit's Schumann cycle (especially) , Alsop's Brahms (though some will disagree) and Drahos' HIP Beethoven are all worthy symphony cycles. Follow Joen Cph's link to many more.


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'm considering this set of recordings of Sweelinck, complete keyboard works, released by Glossa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the best choice? (Probably I'm mostly interested in the organ, rather than harpsichord works.)


Putting a post in this section is like putting a message in a bottle and throwing it into the ocean!


----------



## Mandryka

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'm considering this set of recordings of Sweelinck, complete keyboard works, released by Glossa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the best choice? (Probably I'm mostly interested in the organ, rather than harpsichord works.)


No, not in my opinion, though there are some good things in it. I would suggest you get this instead









But this is contentious. I have a friend who prefers the later set, saying it's lighter, less Bachian, more renaissance, more playful.


----------



## Guest

Thanks!
........


----------



## Guest

I don't have that many Beethoven symphony cycles. The Karajan ones in various big boxes, Harnoncourt, Immersaal, Ansermet, Cluytens, Schurict. Haitink/LSO. I was thinking I should get a really incisive modern one.

Chailly's cycle has a big reputation for being high energy. I listened to samples, sounded sort of boring. Same with Rattle, Paavo Jarvi. Norrington is a possibility, but I've settled on Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## WildThing

Baron Scarpia said:


> I don't have that many Beethoven symphony cycles. The Karajan ones in various big boxes, Harnoncourt, Immersaal, Ansermet, Cluytens, Schurict. Haitink/LSO. I was thinking I should get a really incisive modern one.
> 
> Chailly's cycle has a big reputation for being high energy. I listened to samples, sounded sort of boring. Same with Rattle, Paavo Jarvi. Norrington is a possibility, but I've settled on Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra.
> 
> Am I missing something?


There's also Osmo Vanska with the Minnesota Symphony Orchestra that might fit your criteria and be worth checking out. And my personal all time favorite cycle is Gunter Wand's slightly older set from the 1980s on RCA, though I wouldn't necessarily call his interpretations incisive.


----------



## Ras

Baron Scarpia said:


> I don't have that many Beethoven symphony cycles. The Karajan ones in various big boxes, Harnoncourt, Immersaal, Ansermet, Cluytens, Schurict. Haitink/LSO. I was thinking I should get a really incisive modern one.
> 
> Chailly's cycle has a big reputation for being high energy. I listened to samples, sounded sort of boring. Same with Rattle, Paavo Jarvi. Norrington is a possibility, but I've settled on Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra.
> 
> Am I missing something?


I think obvious choices for you would be GARDINER ON DG and HOGWOOD ON DECCA. They are classic period recordings made in the 80's and still going strong. +They were cheap when I bought them.

EMMANUEL KRIVINE ON NAIVE was a favorite among several old friends on the amazon forum that is now defunct. I'm not sure I share their enthusiasm, but I haven't heard it for a long time...

You won't go wrong with the SCO/Mackerras on Hyperion. But there is an earlier set on EMI with an orchestra from Liverpool which is also good. I would choose the Hyperion set though.

THOMAS DAUSGAARD ON SIMAX is a dark horse - but it hasn't been released in a box yet.

________________________

Certainly not "modern" and "incisive" but I think everyone ought to hear OTTO KLEMPERER'S EMI RECORDINGS NOW ON WARNER (also very cheap when I bought it).


----------



## joen_cph

I was surprised by Zinman's set and prefer it to say Gardiner or Immerseel, check out some samples. 
You´ve already got a good variety though.


----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> EMMANUEL KRIVINE ON NAIVE was a favorite among several old friends on the amazon forum that is now defunct. I'm not sure I share their enthusiasm, but I haven't heard it for a long time...


Krivine would be my choice to compliment what the original poster already has. One of my favorite sets.


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's been a long while since I treated myself to a juicy box set - the two contenders right now are the William Schuman symphonies and incidental music by Sibelius (both on Naxos).


----------



## Guest

Very helpful suggestions, all, regarding the Beethoven. Many things to consider.

Gardiner, Hogwood, and also Bruggen, have been in my shopping cart for ages. I came to the conclusion they are not quite what I am looking for. Hogwood's recordings are a bit too recessed, which deprives them of impact, I have the same problem with his Mozart symphony set (which I own). Gardiner and Bruggen, likewise don't have the intensity I am looking for. I listened to samples of Zinman and Vanska. Good stuff, but not but doesn't displace Mackerras as the front runner. Krivine probably comes closest to what I am imagining. Something to consider along side of Mackerras. (Daussgaard also seems promising, but the expense of a slew of full price individual discs is prohibitive.)


----------



## Guest

It slipped my mind, I also have the Barenboim/Staatskapel Berlin, which is sometimes described as Furtwanglerian (how's that for a word!). On the opposite side of the spectrum from the one I am looking for. Gorgeous sound, good for luxuriating in the sound of an orchestra. Forward momentum sometimes lapses.


----------



## Josquin13

Baron Scarpia said:


> I don't have that many Beethoven symphony cycles. The Karajan ones in various big boxes, Harnoncourt, Immersaal, Ansermet, Cluytens, Schurict. Haitink/LSO. I was thinking I should get a really incisive modern one.
> 
> Chailly's cycle has a big reputation for being high energy. I listened to samples, sounded sort of boring. Same with Rattle, Paavo Jarvi. Norrington is a possibility, but I've settled on Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Chailly is relentlessly forward driven, & it can be exhausting to listen to (in large doses especially), though the Leipzigers are well up to the challenge. His Eroica is far from boring, it's one of the highlights of the cycle, IMO, but it never lets up. If you want an incisive HIP set on modern instruments, I'd suggest that you also look into John Nelson's set with the Orchestral Ensemble de Paris (which can be heard in its entirety on You Tube--see link below). He flops in the 4th movement of the 9th (& occasionally elsewhere too), but then so do most of the HIPsters, but overall, it's a good and mostly enjoyable set. Mackerras in Scotland is decent too (with a very good 5th). Or maybe Antonini? which I haven't entirely heard.

https://www.amazon.de/Sinfonien-1-9-John-Nelson/dp/B000K15U2W





It's also a mistake to think that some of the older conductors can't be incisive & HIP, in my view--Toscanini, for example, could be very HIP, as could Weingartner, and Leibowitz, who was, I believe, the first conductor to take Beethoven's metronome markings to heart.

However, the truth is no set of Beethoven Symphonies suffices (as they all have their duds, even the best of them are mixed bags). Here are some of my 'go-to' performances--both on individual recordings & from sets that I think you're (mostly) missing (I keep this list handy):

Symphony 1--Hogwood, Masur (Leipzig), Bruggen 1 (I'd avoid Bruggen's 2nd live cycle, which is largely inferior to his earlier Philips set), Nelson. Not surprisingly, the period conductors tend to successfully bring out the sense of wit, humor, & fun in this Haydenesque/Mozartian debut symphony, especially Hogwood (& Masur).

Symphony 2--Harnoncourt--you have it, check! (one of the highlights of Harnoncourt's cycle, & a great 2nd--he really understands the intense light and dark struggle within this symphony, with its surprisingly positive resolution--composed during the time of the Heiligenstadt Testament, when Beethoven contemplated suicide, due to his encroaching deafness), Kubelik Concertgebouw (another great 2nd) & Bavarian RSO (Live Audite), Van Beinum Philharmonia (1958)--ditto, Masur 2 (Leipzig), Nelson.

Symphony 3--the Eroica is the one Beethoven symphony that most trips up conductors, IMO (along with the 5th & 9th): Paul van Kempen Berlin, Bernstein NYPhilharmonic (and to a lesser extent, Vienna Philharmonic), Chailly, Scherchen, Lovro von Matacic Czech PO, and Bruggen 1. Daniel Grossmann & Ensemble 28 are worth hearing too, as they seek to reproduce the first performance in the actual venue where Beethoven conducted its premiere (although Grossmann's Funeral March is much too fast at 11:11--Rene Leibowitz follows Beethoven's metronome markings more closely here, for example). (Gardiner's 3rd in the film "Eroica" is supposed to be excellent too, & preferable to his Archiv 3rd in the studio, but I haven't heard it.) Van Beinum, Reiner, & Toscanini are also interesting in this symphony.

Symphony 4--Kletzki Czech PO--a great 4th, Masur 1 (Leipzig)--ditto, Casals Marlboro, Kubelik Israel Philharmonic & Bavarian RSO (Live Audite), Jochum LSO, Weingartner, Hogwood (the only period 4th that I can recommend, apparently he'd listened to Kletzki's interpretation, as they're similar), Steinberg Pittsburgh. The older conductors tend to be at their best in this symphony--Kletzki, Masur, Casals, Jochum, Steinberg, Klemperer, Walter, Monteux, etc..

Symphony 5--Haitink RCO--a great 5th, Jochum LSO--ditto, Furtwangler, Masur New York (better than both his Leipzig accounts--if you don't think Masur can conduct Beethoven, have a listen to this), Szell Concertgebouw (who became a better conductor outside of Cleveland), Mackerras Scotland (my only HIP recommendation), Blomstedt Dresden, Erich Kleiber (who's better than Kleiber Jr, IMO), Koussevitsky--who fascinatingly extends the "death note" (towards the end of the 3rd movement) longer than even Furtwangler--the period conductors don't know it's there!, as they uniformly gloss over it, or drown it out. Yes, unfortunately, there are no period performances of the 5th that I can recommend--from what I've heard, they all lack insight into this symphony.

Symphony 6 "Pastoral"--Casals Marlboro (how could he not conduct a great 6th in the Vermont countryside?--while residing on Serkin's milk farm in the golden days of the festival, before the leaky nearby nuclear plant was built...), Reiner CSO, Harnoncourt--you have it, check!, Haitink LSO live--you have it too, check!, Guilini LA Philharmonic & New Philharmonia, Jochum LSO, Furtwangler, Klemperer (it's slow, yes, but you can actually hear the birds chirping, which become lost or blurred when a conductor rushes through the 1st movement), Bruggen 1--the best of the period performances, IMO. I would definitely avoid Carlos Kleiber here, who turns the symphony into a bicycle race across the countryside, not a walk--again Kleiber Sr. is preferable. Gardiner, Chailly (though he gets the sense of panic leading up to the storm very well), and Sir Colin Davis are all weak in this symphony, for various reasons. It's hard to imagine a less spirited country dance than what Davis conducts. Walter's classic 6th is a little too relaxed, while Szell is too straight-laced & stiff (as usual). Bohm's 6th is too slow & he drags the music in parts, but wakes up in the country dance. Masur, Kletzki & Blomstedt Dresden are plain boring in this symphony.

Symphony 7--Beethoven's most Handel influenced symphony, and not surprisingly, the period conductors all shine here: Immerseel has recorded one of the great 7ths--you have it, check! Only in Immerseel's recording do I hear the clopping and galloping of horses in the final movement. This is the one Beethoven symphony that works least on modern instruments, IMO. As the 7th needs the unrefined, rustic, authentic valveless (Handel-like) horns that Immerseel uses, and period woodwinds, too. Other very good 7ths are: Paul Van Kempen, Gardiner, Jochum LSO, Harnoncourt COE, Norrington LCP, Nelson, Chailly, Steinberg Pittsburgh, Dorati LSO (Mercury).

Symphony 8--Nelson Orchestral Ensemble de Paris--one of the best 8ths I've heard, Casals Marlboro, Markevitch, Jochum Concertgebouw, Immerseel, Weingartner, Pfitzner.

Symphony 9--Fricsay Berlin (1958), Haitink RCO live (1980) (& to a slightly lesser extent his RCO studio 1988), Jochum LSO, Blomstedt Dresden, Gardiner, Furtwangler Orfeo (the actual 1951 Bayreuth concert, not the EMI rehearsal), Furtwangler Lucerne, Reiner CSO, Masur Leipzig live (Berlin Classics), Schmidt-Isserstedt (worth hearing for his excellent quartet of singers in the final movement). All the HIPsters and period conductors are weak in this symphony, except for Gardiner.

Many of these performances can be heard on You Tube. My two cents.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the interesting comments. Lots to consider.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> It's been a long while since I treated myself to a juicy box set - the two contenders right now are the William Schuman symphonies and incidental music by Sibelius (both on Naxos).


I can vouch for the Schuman. Those are some great symphonies in excellent sound. And Presto has 40 percent off Naxos through Dec 17.


----------



## starthrower

EG, I found 2 and a half hours of Sibelius incidental music on YouTube. It's beautiful stuff, so I think I'll order that Naxos set.


----------



## Adagietto

I loved the Sinopoli/Dresden Mahler 9th, and am thinking about getting the Sinopoli/Philharmonia CD. If I could get it for $10 or less I would, but the cheapest I could find it is $25 used. It is available digitally, but in fragments, and I'd like the entire movements as single files and at 320kbps.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> EG, I found 2 and a half hours of Sibelius incidental music on YouTube. It's beautiful stuff, so I think I'll order that Naxos set.


Assuming you order it before I do I would be interested in what you think are the highlights - in the fullness of time, of course.

Regards, EG.


----------



## Rmathuln

Adagietto said:


> View attachment 110099
> 
> 
> I loved the Sinopoli/Dresden Mahler 9th, and am thinking about getting the Sinopoli/Philharmonia CD. If I could get it for $10 or less I would, but the cheapest I could find it is $25 used. It is available digitally, but in fragments, and I'd like the entire movements as single files and at 320kbps.


I got the box of all 9 years back. Never regretted it.


----------



## Guest

God help me, the holidays are upon us and I find myself considering this:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Am considering but not buying at this time as it is very expensive.


----------



## starthrower

Karl Richter Bach Sacred Works Collector's Edition
Mendelssohn String Quartets Pacifica Quartet
Aho Symphony No. 11


----------



## Merl

Baron Scarpia said:


> God help me, the holidays are upon us and I find myself considering this:


I'd be more than happy if I got this in my Xmas stocking.


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> I'd be more than happy if I got this in my Xmas stocking.


It's starting to seem less attractive, since what I really am drawn to is the less mainstream works, which is a small fraction of it.


----------



## haydnguy

Fritz Kobus said:


> Am considering but not buying at this time as it is very expensive.


That's a shame. I would love to have that too.


----------



## haydnguy

Baron Scarpia said:


> Very helpful suggestions, all, regarding the Beethoven. Many things to consider.
> 
> Gardiner, Hogwood, and also Bruggen, have been in my shopping cart for ages. I came to the conclusion they are not quite what I am looking for. Hogwood's recordings are a bit too recessed, which deprives them of impact, I have the same problem with his Mozart symphony set (which I own). Gardiner and Bruggen, likewise don't have the intensity I am looking for. I listened to samples of Zinman and Vanska. Good stuff, but not but doesn't displace Mackerras as the front runner. Krivine probably comes closest to what I am imagining. Something to consider along side of Mackerras. (Daussgaard also seems promising, but the expense of a slew of full price individual discs is prohibitive.)


I have the Eugene Jochum set. I see it's pricey now. It wasn't that way when I bought it I can tell you that.


----------



## haydnguy

Top of my list at the moment...


----------



## Guest

haydnguy said:


> I have the Eugene Jochum set. I see it's pricey now. It wasn't that way when I bought it I can tell you that.


For what it's worth, I ended up ordering the Mackerras set on Hyperion. Crossing the pond at the moment.


----------



## starthrower

haydnguy said:


> Top of my list at the moment...
> 
> View attachment 110764
> 
> 
> View attachment 110765


The Schoenberg Quartet is excellent! I have their Schoenberg 5 disc set, and their Janacek/Szymanowski CD.


----------



## Rach Man

Baron Scarpia said:


> God help me, the holidays are upon us and I find myself considering this:


Go ahead and buy it. Amazon has it for $122.86 (I don't know if it's cheaper elsewhere.). So it's a little bit of money for 66 discs. FWIW, I always told my children that you are not wasting your money if you are buying books or music. I believe that sincerely.

Go for it!


----------



## starthrower

I really want the Debussy Complete Works on Warner, and the Stravinsky Complete Edition, but that's another 150 dollars on the charge card.


----------



## jim prideaux

Haitink-Vaughan Williams.

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## starthrower

jim prideaux said:


> Haitink-Vaughan Williams.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?


Andre Previn/LSO for a comparable bargain set. Or Handley if you can find a good price.

Previn set.


----------



## Guest

Very fine. An interesting non-British take on the works.


----------



## joen_cph

jim prideaux said:


> Haitink-Vaughan Williams.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?


I love it. Good sound, engaged performances. He does the smaller orchestral works very well too.
I've also got the Boult and Previn sets.


----------



## starthrower

joen_cph said:


> I love it. Good sound, engaged performances. He does the smaller orchestral works very well too.
> I've also got the Boult and Previn sets.


The Previn and Haitink sets are so cheap, just get both!


----------



## Joe B

I'm being tempted to purchase the Scott Ross set of "Scarlatti, D: Complete Keyboard Sonatas".


----------



## starthrower

Joe B said:


> I'm being tempted to purchase the Scott Ross set of "Scarlatti, D: Complete Keyboard Sonatas".


55 dollars from Presto Classical. If I thought I could listen to this much Scarlatti I would buy it. But I don't think I could do it.


----------



## jegreenwood

starthrower said:


> 55 dollars from Presto Classical. If I thought I could listen to this much Scarlatti I would buy it. But I don't think I could do it.


A conclusion I, too, reluctantly reached. I have a three disc (56 sonata) sampler by Ross plus a number of other recordings on harpsichord, piano and guitar.


----------



## Adagietto

Another Mahler 9th that interests me, but I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## haydnguy

I apologize to the admin/moderators for directly uploading but for some reason I can't get the remote URL link to work. I'll keep trying.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^
Postimgage.org is working again.


----------



## jegreenwood

haydnguy said:


> I apologize to the admin/moderators for directly uploading but for some reason I can't get the remote URL link to work. I'll keep trying.
> 
> View attachment 119562


I actually have the Beethoven 3 times over (and the Brahms twice over): once in my Oistrakh box, once in my Richter box and once as part of an SACD twofer from EMI dead-on-arrival experiment in that direction.


----------



## wkasimer

haydnguy said:


> View attachment 119562


I know that this is a minority opinion, but these two recordings are among the most overrated in history.


----------



## jegreenwood

wkasimer said:


> I know that this is a minority opinion, but these two recordings are among the most overrated in history.


My problem is with the sound quality. The remastered SACD is an improvement - it turns a sow's ear ino a prettier sow's ear.


----------



## flamencosketches

I've been considering getting this off and on for a long time:









... but given I already have many Ravel recordings and am satisfied with them, I can't bring myself to pull the trigger. I listen to tracks from it in the car on Youtube pretty frequently. The guy is a good pianist.

Also considering:

























There's so many CDs I want to get... I'm bad with impulse buys too. If I see something on Amazon or Discogs for less than like $8, I'll pretty much automatically order it...


----------



## Mandryka

Both the Bavouzet and the Kocsis are worth hearing. I think the Collard Fauré too, I’m not sure about the rest in that Fauré box.


----------



## CnC Bartok

jegreenwood said:


> My problem is with the sound quality. The remastered SACD is an improvement - it turns a sow's ear ino a prettier sow's ear.


This was my first Triple Concerto recording. Ok, it's not a work I have to have hundreds of performances of, but I do like it. It's Beethoven's least impressive concerto, but is that really an insult? I was wowed by the all-star lineup, and always enjoyed it!

My issue too was the over bright recording. Somewhat "in your face" and yet poor on details. Is the remastering really an improvement?

It seems to be a recording one either adores or loathes. Is there a middle ground???


----------



## wkasimer

CnC Bartok said:


> It seems to be a recording one either adores or loathes. Is there a middle ground???


No idea, but if you want to hear a great recording of the work, try this one:


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^^ Thanks for that, I'll look into it. My best recording is the old Russian trio under Malcolm Sargeant. Great stuff!!!


----------



## haydnguy

wkasimer said:


> I know that this is a minority opinion, but these two recordings are among the most overrated in history.


I don't seem to be doing very well with album selections lately and feel myself getting defensive. (No offense to your opinion.)


----------



## jegreenwood

haydnguy said:


> I don't seem to be doing very well with album selections lately and feel myself getting defensive. (No offense to your opinion.)


Of course there's a miniscule chance we might be wrong.


----------



## DarkAngel

Joe B said:


> I'm being tempted to purchase the Scott Ross set of "Scarlatti, D: Complete Keyboard Sonatas".


Scott Ross is the gold standard for Scarlatti sonata boxsets, just released is 11 CD Bach set which collects assorted works that previously were expensive/hard to find plus unreleased material.....in my Presto UK buy basket it will soon be mine!


----------



## haydnguy

It's a shame Tasmin Little is retiring. She's still young.


----------



## DarkAngel

Perfect companion to the excellent Derzhavina Haydn keyboard sonata set, 2CD set of variations and misc works done with same imagination and sparkling delivery, this cannot be missed!


----------



## Tero

I've disposed of more classical recordings this year than I have bought. Occasionally I get a Brilliant Box of Vivladi or Telemann. I have no Bach boxes, he wrote too many notes in many of his pieces.

I had to buy a map anyway..the local store had no map of every state...so I ordered:
Vivaldi: Complete Concertos & Sinfonias for Strings & Basso Continuo
Box Set
L'Archicembalo (Artist), Antonio Vivaldi (Composer), __ (Conductor) Format: Audio CD

String concertos like RV 151, Alla Rustica. Four discs. Still does not include the sinfonias from his operas, which are in the RV 700s range, some labeled Overture. I have the Freiburger Barockorchester one that has this


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> I've been considering getting this off and on for a long time:
> 
> View attachment 119596
> 
> 
> ... but given I already have many Ravel recordings and am satisfied with them, I can't bring myself to pull the trigger. I listen to tracks from it in the car on Youtube pretty frequently. The guy is a good pianist.
> 
> Also considering:
> 
> View attachment 119597
> 
> 
> View attachment 119598
> 
> 
> View attachment 119599
> 
> 
> There's so many CDs I want to get... I'm bad with impulse buys too. If I see something on Amazon or Discogs for less than like $8, I'll pretty much automatically order it...


I have a bunch of Ravel Piano music sets, I think the Bavouzet is my favorite. I have recently purchased the Kocsis Debussy, haven't listened yet, but it has a great reputation. Despite being a great admirer or Barbirolli, I find his Sibelius set a mixed bag. Maazel/Pittsburgh is my favorite Sibelius symphony set. The Faure set has some very fine chamber music recordings, particularly the Dumay and Lodeon Sonata recordings. The solo piano music is very fine but I recall the audio being a bit brittle.


----------



## flamencosketches

You're not the only one I've heard say that about Bavouzet's Ravel. 

I haven't heard any of Maazel's Sibelius. I love what I heard of Barbirolli's, but it's not much. I think I'm going to hold off on the Fauré box. I don't think a big box like that is the right way to go with Fauré, not for me at this stage anyway. I love what I've heard of his music but don't want to overload myself.


----------



## Tero

I tracked down the one Sinfonia, RV 700, which I have a budget recording of, to an aria/concerto disc.
The back cover is given here:

https://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_500/MI0003/581/MI0003581162.jpg?partner=allrovi.com

Rather have slowed down buying discs. Selling them, they do not seem to be worth more than 50c at Half priced books, about the price of the case! I have about a hundred Naxos discs to decide on. Not all Vivaldi! Most of my after baroque discs are Naxos.


----------



## millionrainbows

On order:


----------



## millionrainbows

Also on order, a set I've wanted ever since I heard the samples. I believe Mandryka recommended this.


----------



## Rogerx




----------

